# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2019



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 10:05)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2019 às 10:44)

Várzea da Serra terminou novembro com 214,6mm.

Hoje, segue com 18,2mm.
O acumulado anual ultrapassou finamente aos 1000mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Dez 2019 às 11:21)

Pela serra do Açor chuva fraca, a temperatura nos 13.2.

Depois de algum tempo de ausência cá estou a reportar da serra do açor. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Dez 2019 às 11:29)

Bom dia, por aqui continua a chuva que é fraca, 13,7°C e 12,0mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 12:52)




----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Dez 2019 às 12:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Não consigo abrir, um abraço

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 13:00)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Não consigo abrir, um abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk



Por vezes tem a ver com a política de privacidade do facebook, um vez, que era um foto embutida, mas deixo aqui a foto directamente para que fique visível a todos.
A nossa Serra da Estrela já está "vestida" novamente de branco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2019 às 15:03)

Boas...chove boé .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2019 às 16:07)

Boas...foi cá uma chuvada de 5 minutos ,até alagou algumas partes do meu quintal ,foi pena ser pouco tempo,devemos estar arrumados por alguns dias largos com a chuva ,vai abrindo ,com 10.8ºC e 7.0mm.

Dados de ontem 9.2ºC / 16.0ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2019 às 16:49)

Boas...já com sol ...temperatura é sempre a descer ,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Dez 2019 às 17:19)

A estação do Caramulinho começou a debitar dados de temperatura esta madrugada, mas estou a achá-los um pouco ou tanto esquisitos, uma média de -3.8ºC às 13h é obra...


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Dez 2019 às 17:36)

Boa tarde, depois de ver o desfile das filarmónicas pela RTP está mais fresco e céu aberto, 12,3°C e 15,0mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Dez 2019 às 19:58)

Boas, temperatura lá fora a baixar devagarinho, 9,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Dez 2019 às 20:07)

Boa noite, Covilhã 9ºc , com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.
Mês a começar com chuva, até às 6h da manhã com 13.8mm de acumulado , durante a manhã e inicio de tarde chuviscos e chuva fraca acumulando mais 5.4mm entre as 7h e as 15h , assim o acumulado de hoje é de 19.2mm.A partir do meio da tarde o céu foi limpando e o vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade. 
Novembro acabou com chuva mas sem dados da ultima hora do mês na estação do aeródromo , assim sendo o mês acabou com 312.5mm mais uns pingos, praticamente igual ao novembro de 2018 que tinha acumulado 311.6mm. 

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9°c
Min 8.9°c
Max 11.2°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 9.8°c a essa hora
Min horária 8.3°c à 1h
Max horária 10.6°c às 15h e às 16h

Durante a tarde fui fazer uma caminhada pela encosta da Serra , deixo umas imagens:

Ribeiras e ribeiros com muita água:





Cerca das 14h ainda com alguns aguaceiros e céu nublado :









A partir das 15h o céu foi abrindo:

Vista para norte, o picoto com um arco-íris ao lado





Vista para sul ,a Covilhã com a Serra da Gardunha ao fundo com capacete.





Vista para este , a Vila do Carvalho e o Teixoso banhados pelo Sol.





Cerca da 16h a 1050mts de altitude o auriol a marcar 5.5ºc





Fim de tarde já com o céu praticamente limpo:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2019 às 20:58)

Boas...o vento já de NNE,sinal de bom tempo com ,ainda algumas nuvens de passagem a fazer de manta ,já fez subir a temperatura,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2019 às 22:01)

Boas...já começou a ventania de N e ,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (2 Dez 2019 às 01:12)

Boas. Vento moderado c/ picos mais fortes.

7.4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Dez 2019 às 07:27)

Bom dia, céu limpo com exceção de umas nuvens para este, 8,9°C com vento moderado de leste.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2019 às 12:21)

Boas...ventania ,sol ,com 13.4ºC...voltamos aos dias de secura .

Dados de ontem 9.1ºC/ 12.5ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2019 às 13:39)

Parcialmente nublado, vento fraco a moderado e 11,0ºC. Mínima de 2,9ºC com direito a alguma geada.


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Dez 2019 às 13:41)

Céu limpo o vento de Noroeste a temperatura na serra a oscilar entre os 7 e os 8 graus. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2019 às 15:52)

Boas...tarde de sol e o vento fino de cortar,hoje tass é bem por de trás de uma parede ao sol e não levar com o ventinho ,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2019 às 19:07)

Boas...vento mais calmo ,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Dez 2019 às 20:10)

Boa noite, o vento foi constante durante o dia, agora mais calmo com 10,0°C. Máxima de 15,7°C e mínima de 6,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2019 às 22:06)

Boas...vento de N ,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Dez 2019 às 02:16)

Boas.
Vento fraco.
5.4°C // 74%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2019 às 08:14)

Uma manhã de geada aqui pela cidade (novamente -6ºC na relva). Algumas nuvens e um pouco de sincelo no topo da serra da Nogueira.

No meu sensor: 0,3ºC de mínima e 0,8ºC agora.


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2019 às 09:25)

Agora que as nuvens deixam ver melhor, ainda é uma sincelada razoável. Os carvalhos branquinhos pelo sincelo.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Dez 2019 às 12:12)

Bom dia, acabei de instalar um sensor de temperatura/humidade numa zona protegida do meu prédio. Como vivo numa zona baixa da cidade, perto do rio Sabor e sugeita a inversões térmicas achei curioso iniciar um seguimento. 
Portanto a minima de hoje foi 0,1° com bastante geada.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2019 às 12:17)

Vale de Ananda(Covilhã)  registou mínima de -1,4 graus.
As próximas madrugadas prometem ser ainda mais frias.


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Dez 2019 às 13:13)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 9.5°c, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.5°c
Min 4.5°c
Max 9.5°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 7.7°c a essa hora
Min horária 4.6°c à 8h
Max horária 7.7°c às 12h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2019 às 16:04)

Boas…dia cheio de sol e o vento sempre calmo ,esta noite foi  ,com 12.0ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.7ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2019 às 18:47)

Boas...tudo calmo ,já vai refrescando,com 8.8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2019 às 19:57)

Como esperado, inversão agressiva no Vale Ananda, Covilhã.
Segue já com geada e 0,0 graus/96% Hr.
Estou curioso para ver até onde vai a mínima.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOURONDO2


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Dez 2019 às 20:05)

Boa noite, dia com céu limpo e de manhã alguma geada sem grande expressão, conforme as fotos, máxima de 13,4°C e mínima de 0,7°C, de momento 3,0°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Dez 2019 às 20:06)

Boa noite, formação de geada também por aqui, deixo umas fotos da serra da estrela.
Sigo com 7.6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (3 Dez 2019 às 20:25)

*4.6ºC*, vento moderado.
Frio normal para a época apenas, máxima de* 11ºC*

Mínima até acima da média, *3.2ºC*

Bem mais frio no aeródromo, 8.3ºC/1.5ºC


Várzea da Serra segue nos -1.2 ºC, depois duma máxima de 5ºC


----------



## Nickname (3 Dez 2019 às 22:20)

4.9ºC, o vento não dá descanso...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2019 às 22:21)

Boas….noite calma ,com 6.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.7ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Dez 2019 às 07:39)

Bom dia, estão 0,2°C com nevoeiro e alguma geada.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Dez 2019 às 09:30)

Sol com mínima de 0.6°
Bom dia!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2019 às 10:38)

Boas….hoje com algumas nuvens de passagem ...nunca mais chove ,com 10.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2019 às 14:31)

Por estas bandadas, começar a entrar na rotina de inverno. 

Uma banal manhã de geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2019 às 15:54)

Boas...uma manhã cheia de sol e continuação para a tarde ,de momento nuvens de SEE a entrar ,dia calmo sem vento e hoje mais quente em relação a ontem,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2019 às 18:02)

Boas...meio nublado e vento fraco,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2019 às 18:56)

O rio Fervença ontem à tarde.


Hoje um dia mais quentinho que ontem. Por agora nublado e 8,3ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Dez 2019 às 20:06)

Boa noite, alguma geada pela manhã, mas nada de mais.
Ficam algumas imagens da Serra de hoje. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Dez 2019 às 20:32)

Boa noite, algumas nuvens ao final da tarde, 6,6°C com máxima de 13,5 e mínima de -3,0°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2019 às 22:53)

Boas...noite calma ,com 9.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.0ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (4 Dez 2019 às 23:25)

Boas. Mínima de 4.2°C na madrugada passada.

Actual: 9.7°C // 57%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Dez 2019 às 08:03)

Bom dia , Covilhã 9.3°c, temperaturas mais elevadas que as previstas, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado que provoca uma sensação térmica mais fria.

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.3°c
Min 9.2°c
Max 11°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 9°c a essa hora
Min horária 7.8°c à 2h
Max horária 9.5°c às 5





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Dez 2019 às 09:33)

Boas , mínima de 0,6°.
Céu  coberto por nuvens altas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2019 às 10:34)

Boas...céu quase limpo e vento fraco...nunca mais chove ,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2019 às 12:56)

Céu nublado e 5,9ºC por agora. 

Esta manhã, mínimas por volta dos 0ºC, mas com uma geada mais "chata" de remover.


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Dez 2019 às 13:13)

Boas , Covilhã 11.8°c, céu limpo e o vento a acalmar passando a fraco.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2019 às 15:40)

Boas….muito sol e calmo ,hoje o dia mais quente ,com 14.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2019 às 19:04)

Boas….noite calma ,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Dez 2019 às 20:10)

Boa noite, hoje pouco há a dizer, 1,0°C de mínima com alguma geada, céu limpo e muito sol com máxima de 16,1°C, atual de 6,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Dez 2019 às 20:53)

Boa noite, formação de geada, mas nada de especial, pela serra a temperatura agradável a oscilar entre os 10 e os 9 graus.


Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2019 às 21:01)

Boas...noite calma ,com 9.8ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Dez 2019 às 22:15)

Boa noite , Covilhã 9.9°c, a mínima por aqui a ser elevada comparada com as previstas pelo ipma (chegou a apresentar 4°c para hoje)
Dia de céu limpo a parcialmente nublado , durante a manhã o vento ainda se fez sentir de forma moderada dando uma sensação de mais frio, amplitude térmica no auriol de apenas 2.7°c.
Não tinha ainda referido que na madrugada de ontem choveu por aqui e que acumulou 2.5mm nesse período na estação do aeródromo.

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.9°c
Min 9.2°c
Max 11.9°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 22h com 9.6°c a essa hora
Min horária 7.8°c à 2h
Max horária 12.6°c às 16h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Dez 2019 às 09:08)

1,6° de minima e alguma geada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2019 às 10:13)

Boas...mais um dia cheio de sol e de secura ,nunca mais chove ,com 12.8ºC...vai subindo .

Dados de ontem 7.9ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## marcoguarda (6 Dez 2019 às 10:34)

Pessoal, há uma pequena previsão de precipitação para a Torre no domingo. Apesar de indicarem chuva, acham que pode ser água neve ou assim? A temperatura não vai estar muito baixa...


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Dez 2019 às 13:06)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 11.4°c, céu parcialmente nublado com nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.4°c
Min 6.7°c
Max 11.8°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 12.6°c a essa hora
Min horária 2.8°c à 8h
Max horária 12.6°c às 12h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2019 às 15:36)

Boas...tarde soalheira e calma ,a máxima subiu ligeiramente ,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2019 às 19:02)

Boas...noite calma ,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Dez 2019 às 19:33)

Boa noite, hoje pela serra céu bastante nublado por nuvens médias e altas, a temperatura nos 9 graus.
Pela manhã formação de geada nos vales. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (6 Dez 2019 às 22:18)

Boa tarde

Algumas imagens do dia de hoje Zona Oeste junto a Torres Vedras e praia de santa Rita (erradamente coloquei no tópico de 2018), sol bastante agradável junto ao mar, nem dei conta da temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2019 às 22:49)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 10.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Dez 2019 às 06:23)

Bom dia, os dias vão parecendo iguais,  ontem com geada de manhã, durante o dia temperatura agradável e algumas nuvens altas, hoje estão 4,0°C  com céu limpo.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2019 às 08:33)

Nevoeiro e alguma geada esta manhã. No meu sensor, uma mínima de 0,1ºC (mínima mais baixa na estação do IPMA), atualmente 0,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2019 às 10:30)

Boas….noite ,mais um dia dia secura ,algumas nuvens ,nunca mais chove ,com 13.3ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Dez 2019 às 11:57)

Minima de 2,5°
Sol
Temperatura atual de 8,4° com 75% HR
Bom fim de semana


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2019 às 13:32)

Boas ...muito sol e quente...bom ambiente na rua ,com 14.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ampa62 (7 Dez 2019 às 18:45)

Boa noite.
Um dia bem quente pelo vale Glaciar: 14°C.
Ao entardecer 4°C nas Penhas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2019 às 20:32)

Boas….noite calma ,com 9.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2019 às 21:51)

Boas...sem vento,hoje o ar mais húmido a pairar no ar ,com 8.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2019 às 10:21)

Boas….como estava previsto….meio ferrusco  com alguma neblina a pairar no ar ...sem chuva ,com 9.8ºC e sem vento.


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Dez 2019 às 10:33)

Céu nublado, ainda sem chuva, sigo 11.2.

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2019 às 11:00)

8,1ºC e chuva fraca por aqui. Não estava a contar com "tanta" chuva, já mais de 1mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2019 às 11:48)

Bom dia, 12,0°C com umas linhas de chuva
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2019 às 14:46)

Boas ,aguaceiros certinhos ,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Dez 2019 às 15:51)

Boa Tarde, já com chuva e nevoeiro a ficar cerrado. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2019 às 16:41)

Boas...já não ,,a palheta da chuva nem se mexeu ,portanto nem chegou a 1.0mm de ,nevoeiro com muito fumo há mistura,anda baixo ,nada se mexe ,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2019 às 17:02)

Boas, 14,7°C com 1,7mm de chuva fraca.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2019 às 19:25)

Boas...nevoeiro muito ,com 11.6ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2019 às 22:21)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 11.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.9ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Dez 2019 às 08:12)

Bom dia , Covilhã 7.8°c, temperaturas muito mais baixas na Cova da Beira do que na cidade.
Com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco. 

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.8°c
Min 7.7°c
Max 10.3°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 1.9°c a essa hora
Min horária 1.9°c à 7h
Max horária 6.1°c às 0h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Dez 2019 às 08:54)

Nevoeiro na Cova da Beira e céu limpo para a Serra da Estrela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2019 às 15:22)

Boas….depois das neblinas pela madrugada ....hoje o sol foi rei ,ontem nem apareceu ,com boa subida na máxima de hoje,bem mais do que estava previsto,com 17.2ºC e vento fraco,algumas nuvens,nos vales do rio Tejo ainda com neblina .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2019 às 18:56)

Boas….tudo calmo ...depois de um dia morno ,com 10.6ºC e sem vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Dez 2019 às 20:01)

Boa noite, 6,7°C com nuvens altas, formação de nevoeiro em alguns locais agora ao início da noite.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2019 às 21:07)

Nevoeiro e 2,7ºC por agora. O nevoeiro manteve-se praticamente o dia todo, o que provocou uma amplitude térmica bem pequena. 

Extremos de hoje: 1,3ºC / 4,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2019 às 21:24)

Boas...já com uma ligeira brisa de WNW,temperatura já se mexeu ,com 11.7ºC.


Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 17.9ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2019 às 00:01)

Hoje, ao pôr-do-sol, um breve momento com pouco nevoeiro. 





Por agora 1,1ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2019 às 07:33)

Bom dia, algum nevoeiro e algumas nuvens altas, 1,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2019 às 07:51)

Freezing fog neste momento, com uma fina película de gelo no parapeito da varanda, as restantes superfícies devem estar também cobertas de gelo.

-0,8ºC no meu sensor e -1,4ºC de mínima no IPMA.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2019 às 08:00)

Boas...nevoeiro ...muito ,com 4.3ºC .


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2019 às 09:48)

Esta manhã, gelo transparente no vidro do carro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2019 às 11:11)

Boas….nevoeiro já se levantou ,tudo tapado ,com 7.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2019 às 13:02)

Boas...o sol vai despertando por entre as nuvens ,com 9.1ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Dez 2019 às 13:23)

Minima de 2,2°
E o nevoeiro já se foi
Atual 9,1° com 75% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2019 às 15:04)

Boas...nuvens baixas limparam ,já houve alguns momentos de sol,agora com nuvens médias e vento fraco,com 10.6ºC...o ar está fresco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2019 às 17:43)

Boas….no horizonte no céu é para limpar,o resto das nuvens está agora a passar por aqui ,com 9.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2019 às 19:46)

Boas ...sem vento a descer bem,com 6.6ºC .


----------



## ampa62 (10 Dez 2019 às 19:54)

Dia 9-12-2019 não muito longe de Unhais da Serra.


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Dez 2019 às 21:01)

Boa noite, hoje ao amanhecer a camada de geada era mais espeça que o habitual, durante o dia céu nublado por nuvens médias ao fim do dia o frio intensificou se. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2019 às 22:20)

Boas...tudo calmo ...só algumas nuvens médias ,com 6.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.9ºC / 10.8ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Dez 2019 às 08:50)

Bom dia , Covilhã 7.9°c, depois de alguma chuva durante a madrugada o céu vai abrindo ,
acumulado de 1.8mm na estação do aeródromo.
A temperatura na Cova da Beira bem mais baixa que na cidade.

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.9°c
Min 7.4°c
Max 8.2°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h com 4°c a essa hora
Min horária 2.1°c à 5h
Max horária 4°c às 8h


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Dez 2019 às 08:57)

ampa62 disse:


> Dia 9-12-2019 não muito longe de Unhais da Serra.


Fantástico @ampa62  belos registos.

Hoje voltou a chuva 2,0mm na madrugada, 9,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2019 às 10:25)

Boas...devia ter chovido alguma coisa de noite ...nem dei conta dela ,devia ter sido uma fartura ,nunca mais chove ,com céu quase limpo e algum vento,com 11.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ampa62 (11 Dez 2019 às 11:14)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Fantástico @ampa62  belos registos.
> 
> Hoje voltou a chuva 2,0mm na madrugada, 9,0°C
> 
> ...


Obrigado @Manmarlopes.
Há dias em que se tem sorte. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Dez 2019 às 13:46)

Boas , Covilhã 11.1°c, com céu limpo ,vento fraco a moderado a hr a descer para os 50%.
Acumulado de 1.9mm na estação do aeródromo.

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.1°c
Min 7.4°c
Max 11.1°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 12°c a essa hora
Min horária 2.1°c à 5h
Max horária 12°c às 12h

Vista para nascente:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2019 às 16:10)

Boas….dia cheio de sol,hoje com vento e ,máxima subiu ,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2019 às 18:56)

Boas...algum vento fresco de N,céu limpo,com 8.9ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Dez 2019 às 19:49)

Boa noite, dia bem frio hoje pela serra do Açor, a temperatura nos 5 graus, mas devido ao windchill parece que ainda tenho as orelhas a zenir.
Durante a noite e ao amanhecer choveu. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (11 Dez 2019 às 21:20)

Boas.
Bastante mais frio desde o início da tarde.

De momento 6.7°C // 58%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2019 às 22:04)

Boas….noite calma ,algumas nuvens ,com 6.0ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Dez 2019 às 07:48)

Bom dia, mais uma vez amanheceu com chuva, 2,7mm com 9,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2019 às 12:53)

Boas...neblina logo pela manhã...desde o meio da manhã,alguns momentos de chuva fraca puxada a vento...nada de jeito ,está fresquinho,com 10.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 5.6ºC / 13.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## huguh (12 Dez 2019 às 13:31)

boas

muita chuva, por vezes mais intensa e acompanhada de muito vento


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Dez 2019 às 13:49)

Boas , Covilhã 10.2°c, mantêm-se os chuviscos ou chuva fraca como durante toda a manhã e com vento moderado.
Os acumulados até ás 12h na estação do aeródromo são:
hoje 7.6 mm
dezembro 31.4mm
2019 1108mm
hidrológico 19/20 488.7mm

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.2°c
Min 8.4°c
Max 10.3°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 9.8°c a essa hora
Min horária 7.3°c às 0h
Max horária 9.8°c às 12h







Base das nuvens cerca dos 1100mts.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2019 às 14:37)

Boas...não passa dos chuviscos ,com 10.9ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2019 às 18:25)

Boas….só nublado e alguns chuviscos pelo caminho ,a palheta da chuva ainda não se mexeu ,com 12.1ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Dez 2019 às 21:39)

Boa noite, chuva persistente com 15,0mm até agora, 15,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2019 às 23:03)

Boas...sem chuva e já com abertas ....chuva foi-se ,com 13.2ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Dez 2019 às 23:16)

Boa noite, chuva fraca praticamente o dia todo, pela serra a temperatura nos 8 graus, o vento a soprar forte. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2019 às 14:35)

Boas...alguns chuviscos durante a noite...foi preciso 2 dias para arranjar 1.0mm de chuva ...é só ver as nuvens a passar .nunca mais chove ,com 15.0ºC...hoje mais quente .

Dados de ontem 6.4ºC / 13.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2019 às 15:52)

Boa tarde 
Lamego city 
Céu nublado 
11°C
Chuvisco 








Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2019 às 18:52)

Boas...tudo igual...só nublado ,com 12.8ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2019 às 21:15)

Boas...céu mais limpo e algum vento de WNW,com 12.1ºC....a mínima está por hoje nos 11.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Dez 2019 às 07:47)

Bom dia, ontem dia com chuva fraca, 6,5mm, hoje 0,7mm e 12,2°C, de momento não chove
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (14 Dez 2019 às 09:18)

Bom dia, ontem chuva fraca pela serra e o vento também já mais calmo depois de uma noite com o vento a soprar forte. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2019 às 10:21)

Boas….não passamos do nublado ....no desenho só vejo chuva há tantos dias para cair,só que cá baixo não chega nada ,secura ,nunca mais chove ,com 11.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 11.7ºC / 15.1ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Dez 2019 às 11:01)

Os modelos estão espectaculares que venha muita chuva que faz muita falta.


----------



## Serrano (14 Dez 2019 às 11:23)

9°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2019 às 11:38)

Bom dia 
Por Lamego 
Céu nublado 
De madrugada caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos 
Temperatura atual de 12°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2019 às 13:56)

Boas...só nublado ...sente-se alguns chuviscos por vezes na cara ,com 12.6ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Serra do Açor (14 Dez 2019 às 18:20)

Boa Tarde, dia de chuviscos e a temperatura a rondar os 11 graus. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2019 às 20:48)

Boas...nublado e chuviscos ...tanta chuva prevista ,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2019 às 22:08)

Boas…noite calma ,só nublado ,com 11.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC /13.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2019 às 09:20)

Céu nublado, choveu durante a noite.*
9.5ºC
4.1mm

59.9mm* em Dezembro (29% da média mensal)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2019 às 10:38)

Boas...será desta vez  que pega ...vamos ver ,com 11.4ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (15 Dez 2019 às 10:42)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9.2°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2019 às 10:54)

Várzea da Serra segue com 7,0mm hoje.
O mensal vai em 50,0mm.

Vamos lá ver quanto irá acumular nos próximos dias.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Dez 2019 às 14:09)

Boa tarde , por Vale formoso com 12.1°c no auriol .Com chuviscos desde a madrugada com um acumulado até ás 13h na estação do aeródromo é de 4.3mm

Temperaturas:

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 13h com 11.3°c a essa hora
Min horária 9.2°c às 8h
Max horária 11.3°c às 13h

Vista para Belmonte:











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 16:08)

"Este domingo em Salto!...um dia de muita chuva."


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2019 às 17:18)

*10.2ºC*
Já chove moderadamente, *7.5mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2019 às 17:24)

Boas….a chuva é só migalhas ...nada de jeito ,nublado e noite de todo ,com 12.2ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2019 às 20:00)

*10ºC*
Chuva forte na última hora.

*14.7mm*


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Dez 2019 às 20:01)

Boa noite, Covilhã 11.3°c, dia de chuviscos constantes e vento fraco.
Apesar de o acumulado (6.9mm)na estação do aeródromo não ser muito elevado, encontrei alguns lençóis de água na estrada pois os terrenos ao lado já se encontram saturados e ainda não chegou o grosso da precipitação.

Os acumulados até ás 19h na estação do aeródromo são:
hoje 6.9mm
dezembro 40.4mm
2019 1117mm
hidrológico 19/20 497.7mm

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.3°c
Min 10.4°c
Max 12.6°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 10.7°c a essa hora
Min horária 9.2°c às 8h
Max horária 12.7°c às 14h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (15 Dez 2019 às 20:12)

Ainda bem que durou pouco o bloqueio do anticiclone, bem dizia que a continuação de nebulosidade da semana passada era sinal do regresso da chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2019 às 20:55)

Boas...depois de longas horas sem ela ...está de volta ,com 12.0ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Dez 2019 às 21:26)

Boa noite, por agora a chuva tem sido fraca, com o avanço da noite e a passagem da frente deve chover um pouco mais. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Dez 2019 às 21:56)

Boas,

Fim de semana passado por Meã, em Castro Daire. Ontem chuva miudinha  praticamente o dia todo, hoje já a chover com mais intensidade, bastante chuva entre Castro Daire e Viseu durante a tarde...

Temperatura idêntica nos dois dias...










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2019 às 22:04)

Chove moderado em Várzea da Serra.
Rain rate nos 10mm/h.

O acumulado hoje vai nos 32,6mm.


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2019 às 22:12)

*9.9ºC*
A chuva parou durante meia-hora, mas agora voltou com intensidade.
*18.9mm* acumulados.

39.2mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades.
30.1mm em São João do Monte, Tondela.


----------



## huguh (15 Dez 2019 às 22:39)

chove certinho sem parar nas ultimas horas. belo acompanhamento para adormecer


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Dez 2019 às 00:53)

Domingo a terminar com 9.7mm , já chove com mais intensidade e a prometer uma  noite bem molhada.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (16 Dez 2019 às 01:10)

Boas.
Acumulado de Domingo com 34.0 mm. Hoje já vai com 6.6 mm. (Meteoestrela).

De momento chuva moderada.
Registo 9.9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Dez 2019 às 06:33)

Bom dia, fim de semana com pouca chuva, 1,7mm no sábado e 0.2mm ontem, sempre com o céu nublado, vento mais intenso ao início da noite de ontem, chuva persistente hoje já com 14,3mm até agora.

Fotos de ontem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2019 às 08:12)

*9.6ºC*
Chove com intensidade, *28.5mm* acumulados.
Ontem o dia fechou nos *20.1mm
*
Dezembro nos* 104.4mm *(51% da média)


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2019 às 08:50)

Chove cada vez com mais intensidade, *32.1mm*

Metade Oriental do distrto a ser mais contemplada depois da meia-noite.

41.9mm em Gandufe, Mangualde
40.9mm em Ponte do Abade, na fronteira entre Sernancelhe e Aguiar da Beira(já distrito da Guarda)
33.8mm Travancela, Sátão


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Dez 2019 às 09:51)

Bom dia, na Covilhã chuva moderada a cair de forma estratiforme , acumulado na estação do aeródromo até às 9h de 25mm.


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2019 às 09:57)

*9.7ºC*
Continua a chuva forte na última hora, sem interrupções ou grandes abrandamentos.
*38.1mm*


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Dez 2019 às 10:05)

Chuva forte , o acumulado vai disparar.
Muita atenção nas estradas isto está perigoso.


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2019 às 10:29)

Chuva muito forte na última meia-hora, *44.1mm* acumulados.
Primeiro dia acima dos 50mm neste Outono a caminho!!


Gandufe, Mangualde: 58.2mm
Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira: 49.7mm
Travancela, Sátão: 47.8mm
Nelas: 44.7mm


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2019 às 11:20)

*50.1mm*, abrandou um pouco na última hora, mas ainda chuva forte.

Temperatura em queda, *8.8ºC*


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Dez 2019 às 12:11)




----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2019 às 12:25)

*8.5ºC*
Chuva maioritariamente moderada na última hora, com alguns períodos mais intensos.
*54.9mm*


Gandufe, Mangualde: 68.6mm
Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira: 60.1mm
Travancela, Sátão: 58.2mm


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Dez 2019 às 13:14)

Boa tarde,na Covilhã a chuva moderada e forte que ocorreu entre as 10h e as 12h deram um acumulado de 23.3mm nesse periodo, desde cerca do meio dia que a chuva abrandou para fraca e assim se mantêm.

Os acumulados até ás 12h na estação do aeródromo são:
hoje 48.3mm
dezembro 91.4mm
2019 1168mm
hidrológico 19/20 548.7mm

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.2°c
Min 8.9°c
Max 10.7°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 9.3°c a essa hora
Min horária 9.3°c às 12h
Max horária 10.8°c às 0h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2019 às 14:08)

*9.1ºC*
Volta a chuva moderada na última meia-hora depois de uma hora sem precipitação.
*58mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2019 às 14:16)

boas....finalmente chegou ,no radar aquela mancha esverdeada e amarela é toda minha ,noite de todo ,hoje o penico têm trabalhado bem ,com 52.00mm .


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Dez 2019 às 14:38)

Desde as 14h que chove de modo forte a muito forte na Covilhã.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2019 às 15:46)

Cada vez mais frio, *8.1ºC*
Chuva a intensificar-se nos últimos minutos, tem sido fraca na última hora e meia, com alguns períodos sem precipitação.
*60.2mm*

Gandufe, Mangualde: 72.6mm
Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira: 64.5mm
Travancela, Sátão: 62.6mm


Dilúvio de um extremo ao outro do distrito da Guarda:


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Dez 2019 às 16:11)

Belos registos de precipitação no distrito da Guarda.



EMA da Guarda até às 15h de hoje: *86,9 mm*


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Dez 2019 às 16:41)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Belos registos de precipitação no distrito da Guarda.
> 
> 
> 
> EMA da Guarda até às 15h de hoje: *86,9 mm*


 Impressionante, até às *16h* na nova atualização já vai com *100,7 mm *


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Dez 2019 às 16:51)

Boas, na Covilhã continua a chover, se bem que agora de forma mais moderada, durante o período das 13h às 16h o acumulado na estação do aeródromo foi de 25mm, passando o diário para 74.7mm ,valor (e só até às 16h)já próximo dos 79.2mm de 22 de Novembro que é o dia de maior precipitação de 2019.


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2019 às 17:04)

c0ldPT disse:


> Impressionante, até às *16h* na nova atualização já vai com *100,7 mm *



Já não é a primeira vez que passa dos 100mm diários nos últimos anos, a orografia e a altitude ajudam!! 

Por aqui uns mais modestos *61.2mm *
Parou de chover, *7.7ºC *

Gandufe, Mangualde: 76mm
Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira: 66.3mm
Travancela, Sátão: 63.5mm


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Dez 2019 às 17:09)

c0ldPT disse:


> Impressionante, até às *16h* na nova atualização já vai com *100,7 mm *


Um acumulado desses em Lisboa, seria um verdadeiro caos...


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2019 às 18:06)

c0ldPT disse:


> Impressionante, até às *16h* na nova atualização já vai com *100,7 mm *



Guarda em 24h, das 17h de ontem às 17h de hoje, acumulou *121,2 mm*. 
E promete aumentar.

EDIT: *123,5* mm das 18h às 18h.


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2019 às 18:31)

*7.3ºC*
Volta a chover moderadamente, *62.6mm *


----------



## ruibrito (16 Dez 2019 às 18:40)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1024337134584624&id=124740534544293&sfnsn=mo


----------



## ruibrito (16 Dez 2019 às 18:41)

Rio Alvôco num local chamado poço da broca


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2019 às 18:46)

Muita chuva também pelo Nordeste Transmontano, em Gimonde ( Bragança) o Rio Sabor já galga as margens ( Fotos de hoje-  Facebook- Freguesia de Gimonde).

De referir que nesta zona, no Inverno, em situações de fortes gelos e geadas, o rio costuma congelar, sendo mesmo por vezes possível  andar sobre a superfície.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Dez 2019 às 18:48)

Boa noite, 39,5mm até agora, com 11,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2019 às 18:51)

Boas...depois uma pausa de 2 h está de volta ,com 9.5ºC e o vento para WNW mas fraco,mais entradas de SSE serão bem vindas ,de 60.0mm.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2019 às 19:06)

ruibrito disse:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1024337134584624&id=124740534544293&sfnsn=mo



Como termo de comparação, umas fotos que fiz nesse local no final março.


----------



## meko60 (16 Dez 2019 às 19:30)

Esperemos que o rio Sabor em Gimonde, não inunde o Abel , lá se iam as postas.Mas vai com um caudal bem forte, sem dúvida.


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Dez 2019 às 20:11)

meko60 disse:


> Esperemos que o rio Sabor em Gimonde, não inunde o Abel , lá se iam as postas.Mas vai com um caudal bem forte, sem dúvida.


Isso é que não  Mas do leito do rio ao restaurante vão mais de 10 metros de desnível pelo que me pareceu pessoalmente  No verão estava bem mais seca a paisagem por lá, irreconhecível agora pela positiva!


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2019 às 20:18)

Várzea da Serra segue com uns modestos 45,0mm.
A temperatura está nos 5,1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Dez 2019 às 20:20)

Boa noite ,Covilhã 8.3°c e mínima de hoje ,chuva sem interrupção durante todo o dia , a tarde teve períodos de chuva muito forte , depois das 17h abrandou voltando a intensificar-se já depois das 19h e assim se mantêm.
Hoje passa a ser o dia com maior precipitação de 2019 , até às 19h 80.4mm e pela imagem de radar os 100mm são possíveis.

Os acumulados até ás 19h na estação do aeródromo são:
hoje 80.4mm
dezembro 123.5mm
2019 1200.1mm
hidrológico 19/20 580.8mm

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.3°c
Min 8.3°c
Max 10.8°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 8.3°c a essa hora
Min horária 8.3°c às 19h
Max horária 10.8°c às 0h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2019 às 21:06)

Boas...está de volta mais moderada ,com 8.5ºC e mais vento de WNW,de 64.0mm.

Dados de ontem 10.7ºC / 12.5ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Dez 2019 às 21:29)

Boa noite, noite e dia de muita chuva, o Rio Ceira encheu bem como o Rio Alva.
Pela serra a temperatura nos 5 graus, sem nevoeiro, isto pela manhã. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Dez 2019 às 21:44)

Já está!!...*100mmnum dia*, a estação do colega Alfredo Calado (Meteoestrela) na Covilhã acaba de atingir os números redondinhos e continua a somar; as Penhas da Saúde também já superaram essa barreira, mas entretanto apareceu o elemento branco!


----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2019 às 21:45)

Rio Tera em Castellanos (Sanábria) hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2019 às 21:53)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boa noite ,Covilhã 8.3°c e mínima de hoje ,chuva sem interrupção durante todo o dia , a tarde teve períodos de chuva muito forte , depois das 17h abrandou voltando a intensificar-se já depois das 19h e assim se mantêm.
> Hoje passa a ser o dia com maior precipitação de 2019 , até às 19h 80.4mm e pela imagem de radar os 100mm são possíveis.
> 
> Os acumulados até ás 19h na estação do aeródromo são:
> ...



Tens feito um grande trabalho de acompanhamento, parabéns pelo esforço e dedicação.


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Dez 2019 às 21:53)

Bom nevão pelas Penhas Douradas, neve muito leve e com grandes flocos. Está tudo branquinho


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2019 às 21:58)

*Guarda:* *132,7mm* das 19h de ontem às 19h de hoje.


----------



## Bajorious (16 Dez 2019 às 22:13)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Já está!!...*100mmnum dia*, a estação do colega Alfredo Calado (Meteoestrela) na Covilhã acaba de atingir os números redondinhos e continua a somar; as Penhas da Saúde também já superaram essa barreira, mas entretanto apareceu o elemento branco!



Vinha cá dizer isso 

Sigo com 7.7ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Dez 2019 às 22:16)

Numa aldeia da Serra do Açor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## amarusp (16 Dez 2019 às 22:18)

Em Loriga o dia de hoje  rendeu para já  40 mm e a temperatura atual é de 5 graus


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2019 às 22:42)

Boa noite, 
Dia com bastante precipitação, vento e até neve. 
Covilhã 102mm
Penhas da Saúde 106.6mm
Torre 65.4mm mas com a presença de neve.
Vou tentar participar novamente mais no fórum como antes. 
Abraços


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Dez 2019 às 22:51)

ACalado disse:


> Boa noite,
> Dia com bastante precipitação, vento e até neve.
> Covilhã 102mm
> Penhas da Saúde 106.6mm
> ...


Os bons eventos fazem os filhos desta casa regressar, muito bom que assim seja  Hoje foi sem dúvida um dia de mudança, na grave seca que ainda afecta grande parte do Sul do país 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Dez 2019 às 23:13)

Boas ,na Covilhã temperatura vai descendo , 7.1°c no auriol.
Na estação do aeródromo 90mm até às 22h , entretanto vai chuviscando com algumas abertas.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Dez 2019 às 23:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tens feito um grande trabalho de acompanhamento, parabéns pelo esforço e dedicação.


Obrigado , é com gosto que participo e ao mesmo tempo vou aprendendo com todos.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2019 às 23:34)

*6.4ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento.
Máxima: *10.3ºC*
Já não chove desde as 21h +/-
Acumulado nos *65.1mm*, *141mm* em Dezembro(69% da média mensal)


O Rio Vouga nas termas de São Pedro do Sul com um certo caudal, mas ainda não muito impressionante;









Em cheias agressivas já vi estas cabines vermelhas  70% cobertas de água.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/spsul.amigos/permalink/2791088857609905/

Gandufe, Mangualde: 84.3mm
Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira: 68.6mm
Travancela, Sátão: 67.3mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2019 às 23:52)

StormRic disse:


> *Guarda:* *132,7mm* das 19h de ontem às 19h de hoje.



Possivelmente também a fazer um novo recorde diário para a estação?


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2019 às 00:23)

Pelos gráficos horários do IPMA, entre as 00h00 e as 23h00 de ontem registaram-se 134,2 mm de precipitação na Guarda... falta apurar a precipitação entre as 23h00 e as 24h00 de ontem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Dez 2019 às 01:04)

Gerofil disse:


> Pelos gráficos horários do IPMA, entre as 00h00 e as 23h00 de ontem registaram-se 134,2 mm de precipitação na Guarda... falta apurar a precipitação entre as 23h00 e as 24h00 de ontem.


Final de *141,4 mm* diários...  (Média mensal é 141,8 mm)

Não só deve constituir novo recorde diário para a estação como também passa o valor de 129 mm de Pedras Rubras deste ano...


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Dez 2019 às 07:41)

Bom dia, ontem o acumulado ficou nos 40,0mm, hoje 3,5°C e céu limpo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Araújo (17 Dez 2019 às 10:33)

Hoje de manhã na Torre.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2019 às 10:34)

Boas….hoje com sol ,nuvens altas e algum vento fresco,com 9.1ºC e 1.0mm desta noite.

Dados de ontem 8.1ºC / 11.9ºC e 68.0mm .


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2019 às 10:42)

ACalado disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Vou tentar participar novamente mais no fórum como antes.
> Abraços



Espero que sim, és um dos mais veteranos desta casa!


----------



## Pek (17 Dez 2019 às 10:43)




----------



## Nickname (17 Dez 2019 às 10:59)

Manhã fria, com ceú pouco nublado, *6.2ºC*

A mínima foi de *0.8ºC*

Acumulado de 0.3mm desde as 0h


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2019 às 11:51)

Um pouco de inverno, nesta pausa, enquanto não chega a próxima chuvada intensa.

De madrugada, a chuva deu lugar à neve e esta manhã estava assim acima dos 1000m.


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2019 às 11:52)

Já no lado branco.


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2019 às 12:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Final de *141,4 mm* diários...  (Média mensal é 141,8 mm)
> 
> Não só deve constituir novo recorde diário para a estação como também passa o valor de 129 mm de Pedras Rubras deste ano...



Exacto, pelo menos nas Normais 1971-2000 a máxima diária (0h-24h) é de* 85,5 mm*, valor absolutamente "pulverizado", mas tenho na ideia de que há outros valores bastante superiores ao destas Normais. Vou procurar nas outras Normais (tenho desde que foram iniciados os registos, mas em publicações papel, claro).


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Dez 2019 às 13:27)

A Serra da Estrela pintada de branco.
Pela serra do Açor a temperatura nos 5 graus com algum vento. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Dez 2019 às 13:28)

Boa tarde ,Covilhã 10.5°c  ,depois de um dia de tanta chuva (a estação do aeródromo ontem acabou com 92.8mm), hoje parece que estamos noutro local, o dia começou com céu limpo e já para o fim da manhã começaram a aparecer algumas nuvens altas.

Os acumulados até ás 12h na estação do aeródromo são:
hoje 0.6mm (alguns chuviscos que caíram até às 2h)
dezembro 136.5mm
2019 1213.1mm
hidrológico 19/20 593.8mm

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.5°c
Min 4.7°c
Max 10.5°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 9.9°c a essa hora
Min horária 3.7°c às 8h
Max horária 9.9°c às 12h

Hoje pelas 8h:









Hoje pelas 13h:


----------



## Nickname (17 Dez 2019 às 13:48)

9.5°C, céu pouco nublado.
Sopra um vento desagradável.


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2019 às 14:14)

Mais umas fotos desta manhã.















Por agora céu nublado por nuvens altas e 7,3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Dez 2019 às 15:43)

Boas.
Mínima de 4.2ºC.

De momento céu pouco nublado.
8.7ºC // 45%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2019 às 16:17)

Boas...o dia continua com sol ,um dia fresco devido ao vento,nuvens baixas no horizonte ,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Dez 2019 às 16:30)

Dan disse:


> Mais umas fotos desta manhã.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todas fantásticas como sempre @Dan  Mas a primeira está simplesmente maravilhosa  Obrigado


----------



## cool (17 Dez 2019 às 16:33)

@Dan ....que fotos fantásticas...grandes registos!!!
Thanks!


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2019 às 16:45)

*Guarda*, a estação meteorológica funciona desde *1862*, é das estações com série de observações mais longa: 157 anos.

Nas *Normais 1931-1960* a precipitação diária máxima foi atingida em *Janeiro* de um dos anos na década* 31-40*, *173,6 mm*.
O udómetro situava-se no alto da Torre dos Ferreiros, portanto a uma altura acima do solo de 19 m. É preciso saber se assim se mantém até hoje. Altitude do solo 1019 m.

Outros valores notáveis, assinalados nas Normais 1931-60, 1941-70 e 1951-80.
*137,4 mm* em *Novembro* de um ano da década *51-60*;
*136,0 mm* em *Fevereiro* de um ano da década *31-40*;
116,0 mm em *Outubro* de um ano da década *61-70*;
*108,0 mm* em *Maio* (!) de um ano da década *31-40*.

Note-se que de 1931 a 2000, a máxima diária em Dezembro foi só de *92,6 mm* e atingida num dia de Dezembro da década 31-40, pelo que o valor registado ontem, 16 Dezembro, *141,4 mm*, é um extremo de Dezembro que supera em muito o extremo daquele período de 70 anos.
Resta apurar valores de 2001 até 2018.
Continuarei a investigação para os anos de 1862 a 1930 e para localizar a data exacta dos extremos referidos acima (necessita da consulta dos anuários).

EDIT: em *24h*, da 01h de ontem à 01h de hoje, *145,7 mm*.


----------



## Nickname (17 Dez 2019 às 16:48)

*7.2ºC*, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.
Máxima de *10ºC* certos.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2019 às 16:54)

Distribuição horária da precipitação ontem na Guarda


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2019 às 16:55)

Serra da Estrela esta manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2019 às 17:27)

Boas...fim de tarde calmo ,nuvens no horizonte e céu limpo na zona ,com 8.7ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2019 às 21:28)

Boas...tudo calmo ,sem vento ,com 5.6ºC e nuvens altas.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Dez 2019 às 02:30)

Regresso da chuva fraca.
5.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Dez 2019 às 07:18)

*7.1ºC*
Noite de chuva fraca,* 3.6mm* acumulados


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Dez 2019 às 07:34)

Bom dia, ao contrário de ontem, hoje há nuvens estão presentes assim como o vento que sopra moderado de oeste, 12,6°C ainda sem chuva
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Dez 2019 às 11:25)

Boas

Por estes lados ontem foi de sol. Hoje encoberto. Vamos la ver o que a Elsa vem trazer a gente. 
Atualmente estao 11.9 e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (18 Dez 2019 às 11:38)

*9.8ºC*, vai chuviscando.
*4.6mm* acumulados

O Rio Vouga hoje de manhã,  concelho de Viseu:









Daqui a uns dias volto lá, para ver o quanto subiu


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Dez 2019 às 11:40)

Bom dia, pela Covilhã a chuva fraca ou chuvisco não têm tido interrupção durante toda a manhã.
Acumulado de 12.4mm na estação do aeródromo até às 10h.






O rio Zêzere à passagem pela ponte pedrinha com um bom caudal:


----------



## dahon (18 Dez 2019 às 11:47)

Nickname disse:


> *9.8ºC*, vai chuviscando.
> *4.6mm* acumulados
> 
> O Rio Vouga hoje de manhã,  concelho de Viseu:
> ...


Essa ponte sobre o Vouga fica perto de Bertelhe?


----------



## Nickname (18 Dez 2019 às 11:59)

dahon disse:


> Essa ponte sobre o Vouga fica perto de Bertelhe?



Sim, 1 km a Oeste +/- 
https://www.google.com/maps/@40.7561453,-7.8471119,15z

Neste passado Verão apanhei lá 3ºC de madrugada, foi mesmo no mês de Julho ou Agosto, pois lembro-me de pensar o quão excepcional era, visto que era  um dois meses mais quentes do ano.

Se a ocasião se proporcionar, vou lá meter um auriol numa noite de inversão agressiva!!!!


----------



## dahon (18 Dez 2019 às 12:14)

Nickname disse:


> Sim, 1 km a Oeste +/-
> https://www.google.com/maps/@40.7561453,-7.8471119,15z
> 
> Neste passado Verão apanhei lá 3ºC de madrugada, foi mesmo no mês de Julho ou Agosto, pois lembro-me de pensar o quão excepcional era, visto que era  um dois meses mais quentes do ano.
> ...


Por acaso já tinha reparado que aquela zona é bem fresca. Das poucas vezes que passei lá no inverno de bicicleta quando vou para os trilhos próximos da barragem de Várzea de Calde nota-se bem a diferença de temperatura à medida que se desce.


----------



## huguh (18 Dez 2019 às 12:20)

Boas

tudo calmo por aqui, à espera do que aí vem nas proximas horas..
algumas imagens do Douro, no dia de ontem. Nos próximos dias deverá subir bem mais.


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Dez 2019 às 13:50)

Boa tarde ,Covilhã 8.0°c ,mantêm-se a chuva ora fraca ou chuvisco , o acumulado até às 13h é de 19.2mm.

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.0°c
Min 6.0°c
Max 8.0°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 13h com 7.4°c a essa hora
Min horária 4.9°c às 0h
Max horária 7.4°c às 13h

Para nascente:




Para poente:


----------



## dahon (18 Dez 2019 às 14:33)

Bem, o vento já começa a dar sinal da sua graça. Está na hora de arrumar tudo aquilo que pode voar e verificar se as saídas dos caleiros estão desentupidas.


----------



## huguh (18 Dez 2019 às 16:11)

Por aqui ainda tudo calmo, apenas algum vento mas sem grande intensidade e ainda não choveu


----------



## huguh (18 Dez 2019 às 17:44)

aí está ela, finalmente
começou a chover nos últimos minutos


----------



## Nickname (18 Dez 2019 às 18:22)

*12.1ºC*, chuva forte, vento moderado.
*6mm* acumulados.


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Dez 2019 às 18:24)

Boas , na Covilhã a chuva não parou , de mansinho, mas já com 24.6mm de acumulado até às 17h.


----------



## Nickname (18 Dez 2019 às 19:41)

*11.8ºC*
Vento e chuva vão-se intensificando.
*11.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (18 Dez 2019 às 20:02)

vento bem intenso agora! algumas rajadas
quanto à chuva, já  caiu alguma, mas ainda nada fora do anormal


----------



## Nickname (18 Dez 2019 às 20:11)

Chuva torrencial, *18mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (18 Dez 2019 às 20:31)

incrível a ventania que está, rajadas fortes
é o que mais se nota até ao momento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2019 às 20:44)

Boas...muita chuva ,com 13.4ºC e 16.0mm.

Dados de ontem 5.0ºC / 11.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Dez 2019 às 20:57)

Boa noite, o vento tem sido uma constante durante o dia, continua a soprar bem, a chuva 1,2mm e 17,5°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Dez 2019 às 21:00)

Boa noite ,Covilhã 11.3°c(máxima de hoje) ,depois de muitas horas de chuva fraca e chuviscos a  intensidade da chuva a aumentar a partir das 20h.

Acumulados na estação do aeródromo até às 20h.
hoje 26.3mm
Dezembro 162.8mm
2019 1239.4mm
Hidrológico 19/20 620.1mm

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.3°c
Min 6.0°c
Max 11.3°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h com 11°c a essa hora
Min horária 4.9°c às 0h
Max horária 11°c às 19h e às 20h









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (18 Dez 2019 às 21:16)

Boas.
Acumulado até agora de *33.4 mm*, na estação Meteoestrela.

Registo 9.9ºC.


----------



## huguh (18 Dez 2019 às 21:25)

Destas primeiras horas apenas a destacar o vento..
a chuva foi alguma mas nada de especial até ao momento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2019 às 23:00)

Boas...vento a virar para SSE e aumentar ,por vezes aguaceiros ,com 13.8ºC e 19.0mm.


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2019 às 23:11)

Noite ainda calma pela Covilhã tem chovido mas nada de especial.
Agora passando a regime de aguaceiros vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva. 

Enviado do meu VOG-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Dez 2019 às 23:13)

*12.6ºC*, máxima do dia até ao momento.

Volta a chover torrencialmente nos últimos 5 minutos, tem chovido moderado a forte na última meia-hora.

*35.9mm* acumulados.

Já se ouvem trovões e o vento intensifica-se!!!!






Este eco laranja-avermelhado passou mesmo aqui por cima!


----------



## dahon (18 Dez 2019 às 23:19)

Nickname disse:


> *12.6ºC*, máxima do dia até ao momento.
> 
> Volta a chover torrencialmente nos últimos 5 minutos, tem chovido moderado a forte na última meia-hora.
> 
> ...


Porreiro não estou a ouvir coisas. Pelo radar dá para ver a linha de instabilidade, ainda vão ser uns minutos agrestes.


----------



## Nickname (18 Dez 2019 às 23:20)

dahon disse:


> Porreiro não estou a ouvir coisas. Pelo radar dá para ver a linha de instabilidade, ainda vão ser uns minutos agrestes.



Na verdade foi só um trovão, mas foi bem audível!!


----------



## VILA REAL (18 Dez 2019 às 23:21)

Por Vila Real vento fraco e ocasionais aguaceiros


----------



## huguh (18 Dez 2019 às 23:30)

alguns aguaceiros nos últimos minutos


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Dez 2019 às 00:10)

Boas, Covilhã 12.1°c ou seja terminou o dia com a máxima às 24h, depois de entre as 20h e as 21h ainda ter chovido algo de forma moderada,após as 21h acalmou e voltou ao regime de chuvisco.
Entretanto pouco antes da meia noite começou o período de chuva mais intensa de ontem.

O novo dia começa com chuva forte.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (19 Dez 2019 às 01:48)

Volta a chuva torrencial com alguns trovões ao longe.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Dez 2019 às 02:01)

Vento forte por aqui. Chove ocasionalmente. Está a relampejar mas não se ouve... a temperatura esta "alta".... 15.4°C


----------



## VILA REAL (19 Dez 2019 às 02:06)

2h começou a chover forte 
2h04min um trovão um tanto ao quanto longínquo.
Vento a soprar com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## dahon (19 Dez 2019 às 02:15)

Por aqui os trovões estão mais audíveis e o vento aumentou de intensidade outra vez.


----------



## Ruk@ (19 Dez 2019 às 02:17)

Em Lamego:

Muita chuva, vento muito forte e clarões fortes e bem audíveis...

UPDATE: Luz OFF


----------



## Dematos (19 Dez 2019 às 02:26)

Incrivél a linha de instabilidade que se formou na zona do litoral, de Leiria para cima e vai a caminho da zona de Nelas Santa Comba...


----------



## Ruk@ (19 Dez 2019 às 02:56)

Já há luz, mas o vento está cada vez mais forte. 
A trovoada parece que se está a afastar, mas a chuva continua forte.


----------



## dahon (19 Dez 2019 às 02:57)

Que brutalidade, chuva torrencial puxada pelo vento a bater nas persianas, impossível dormir.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Dez 2019 às 03:00)

43.8 mm de acumulado ontem.
Hoje já vai com *22.0 mm*.

De momento chuva mais persistente. Vento nem vê-lo..
10.9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2019 às 03:02)

Sucedem-se os aguaceiros fortes em Várzea da Serra.
12,8mm acumulados desde as 0h.
Rajada máxima de vento de 74km/h.

Ontem, o acumulado de precipitação ficou nos 36,4mm.
Rajada máxima de vento de 75,6km/h.


----------



## dahon (19 Dez 2019 às 03:11)

Acumulado de hoje já vai nos 20.7mm e a rajada máxima nos 72.7 km/h.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Dez 2019 às 03:38)

Chove bem agora, à passagem de mais uma linha de instabilidade.
*25.0 mm*

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 03:48)

Avisos *vermelhos *para o vento e chuva!
Castelo Branco, Guarda e Viseu para o vento; Vila Real para a chuva; Bragança "só" laranja.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/?p=CBO


----------



## dahon (19 Dez 2019 às 05:18)

Volta a trovoada com chuva e vento forte.


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 07:59)

Incrível esta noite, acordei pouco passava das 3 da manhã, com uma ventania enorme e muito barulho de coisas a bater na rua .

Levantei me e não havia luz... toda esta zona de Godim e a cidade da Régua estavam às escuras. 
A minha mãe diz q houve trovoada por volta das duas mas não ouvi.
 Vamos la ver o que nos traz este dia

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Dez 2019 às 08:49)

Bom dia, hoje o vento foi forte com rajadas de 92Km/h e chuva persistente desde a madrugada, 13°C e antes de sair de casa 8,5mm.
Árvores derrubadas na estrada ainda dos incêndios de 2017, dois anos depois é que se fez alguma limpeza nas bermas das estradas nacionais, ficando a municipais e regionais ao abandono.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 08:58)

Volta a aumentar o vento e a chuva

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Dez 2019 às 09:22)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 10.4°c ,com chuva e vento fraco.
Ontem a estação do aeródromo acumulou 33.1mm , o dia de hoje começou com chuva forte que deu logo 19.4mm na primeira hora, até às 8h já está com 43.6mm.

Acumulados na estação do aeródromo até às 8h.
hoje 43.6mm
Dezembro 213.2mm
2019 1289.8mm
Hidrológico 19/20 670.5mm

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.4°c
Min 10.4°c
Max 12.7°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às8h com 11.2°c a essa hora
Min horária 11.2°c às 8h
Max horária 13.1°c às 5h e às 6h






Ribeira da Carpinteira hoje de manhã:

A meia encosta da Serra vê-se a Ribeira de S.Domingos bem cheia:


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 10:59)

Chuvada impressionante na última hora e meia!!!


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 11:13)

tudo calmo por aqui na ultima hora, ou mais


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 11:36)

*11.8ºC*
Só agora abrandou, mais de duas horas de chuva muito forte a torrencial,* 55.5mm* acumulados.
Já foram ultrapassados os 203.4mm de média que Viseu tem para o mês de Dezembro.


Deslizamento de terras(mais pedra que outra coisa) na N228, em Vasconha, Vouzela






Rio Pavia, pouco depois de entrar no concelho de Tondela, entre Parada de Gonta e Silgueiros


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 12:02)

Entramos no período de *Aviso Vermelho* aqui no distrito de Vila Real até às 21h, e recomeçou a chover
Vamos lá ver no que dá esta tarde


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Dez 2019 às 12:10)

Boas, o acumulado até às 11h na estação do aeródromo da Covilhã é de 45.9mm , o vento mantêm -se calmo .
A precipitação a aumentar de intensidade para moderada/forte e pelo radar assim promete continuar.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 12:32)

Volta a chuva muito forte a torrencial, *57.8mm *acumulados.

Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades segue acima dos 66mm
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOLIVEIR6

Rio Pavia, no centro de Viseu

Rio Côja, concelho de Sátão


Ambos são afluentes do Rio Dão


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Dez 2019 às 12:35)

Boas
Durante a noite "Apagei" e nao ouvi mais nada. 
Chove desde as 7h vento nao esta nada de mais e estao 13.4°C

Em Viseu as pelas 5h a minha esposa trabalha no hospital e fez a noite. A trovoada assustou la o sector todo...  os internados Até pularam da cama . Ela diz que choveu cupiosamente. Durante a noite.


----------



## baojoao (19 Dez 2019 às 12:49)




----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 13:15)

*11.9ºC*
Finalmente abrandou, vai "apenas" chovendo moderadamente, *63.6mm* acumulados.
Rajada máxima de _72.7 km/h
_
*Estações acima dos 50mm num raio de 50km:
*
Pessegueiro do Vouga, Sever do Vouga(que pertence a outro seguimento_ ): _83.6mm
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 75.4mm
Manteigas: 62.2mm
Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira: 59.2mm
Várzea da Serra, Tarouca: 54.4mm
Vouzela: 54mm
Orgens, Viseu: 50.1mm


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 13:37)

tem chovido certinho e moderado na ultima hora e meia


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 13:59)

*11.8ºC*
Chuva forte na última meia-hora novamente, *67.9mm*, já é o dia mais chuvoso do Outono.
Impressionante, vem tudo cá parar!!

80mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Dez 2019 às 14:22)

Boas.
Acumulado de *53.4 mm*.

Aqui há Aviso vermelho com efeitos principalmente no vento a partir das 18h00.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2019 às 14:33)

Mais um dia de chuva por aqui, e por isso, com valores de temperatura bem elevados para a época. Extremos de hoje: 7,3ºC / 10,7ºC. Na última hora a temperatura subiu mais de 2ºC, por agora 9,6ºC. O acumulado de precipitação é difícil de estabelecer, pois todas as estações aqui da região ficaram fora de serviço pelas 3h, talvez em consequência da trovoada. Mais um dado relativamente inédito, o da trovoada em dezembro, não recordo nenhum dia de trovoada nas últimas décadas, nesse mês.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Dez 2019 às 14:34)

Por aqui foi uma noite de Inverno à antiga. Por volta das 4 caiu muita água e granizo acompanhados de uma enorme ventania. Também houve uns trovões dispersos pela noite fora. Perto das 5 da manhã adormeci e não ouvi mais nada.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 14:44)

Continua a chuva forte a muito forte,* 75mm*
O vento também tem estado forte, mas sem grandes exageros.

Está claramente a ser um dos dias mais chuvosos de que me lembro, facilmente top10.

Eco amarelo novamente mesmo em cima de mim, tem sido recorrente.






86.4mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades
70.2mm em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira


Rio Troço(afluente do Vouga) em Bodiosa, concelho de Viseu, um riozito que não é mais que um pequeno ribeiro nesta zona do seu percurso, mesmo nos meses de Inverno




A N16 à direita



Mais outro ribeirito afluente do Vouga, no norte do concelho de Viseu:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2019 às 15:02)

Boas….e vento ,com 14.2ºC e 22.0mm de .

Dados de ontem 6.8ºC / 13.9ºC e 20.0mm.


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 15:15)

por aqui vai chovendo mas sem muita intensidade.
a CMTV esteve há pouco em direto daqui da Régua, e tal como me parecia daqui de casa, o rio subiu um pouco.
os cafés e lojas existentes no cais já retiraram tudo do seu interior, mas ainda não foram inundados.

Normalmente só quando a barragem da Régua chega aos 1900-2000m3/s é que isso acontece, e neste momento está nos 1200m3/s


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 15:37)

*80mm*, continua a chuva forte nos últimos 10 minutos, depois de um período de chuva moderada.

Valores acima de 70mm em vários concelhos, Tarouca, Moimenta da Beira, Aguiar da Beira, Oliveira de Frades, Vouzela, provavelmente Tondela também, mas nem Caramulinho(ipma), nem a estação de São João do Monte estão ON hoje.

Nespereira vai nos 91.1mm


----------



## ACalado (19 Dez 2019 às 16:01)

Aqui começa a intensificar-se a precipitação e o vento rajada Max na Torre 120km/h, Penhas da Sáude 70km/h e Covilhã 35km/h. 
Chove bastante neste momento.


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 16:06)

não se passa nada por aqui até ao momento, um dia normal de inverno com chuva sem grande intensidade


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2019 às 16:24)

Nickname disse:


> *80mm*, continua a chuva forte nos últimos 10 minutos, depois de um período de chuva moderada.
> 
> Valores acima de 70mm em vários concelhos, Tarouca, Moimenta da Beira, Aguiar da Beira, Oliveira de Frades, Vouzela, provavelmente Tondela também, mas nem Caramulinho(ipma), nem a estação de São João do Monte estão ON hoje.
> 
> Nespereira vai nos 91.1mm



74,4mm acumulados em Várzea da Serra.
Hoje é dia para ir aos 100mm.
Menos do que isso é _fiasco_.

Rajada de 83,7km/h há instantes. A ver se a luz se aguenta.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2019 às 16:53)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2019 às 16:59)

Situação complicada em Ribeiradio, Oliveira de Frades. Fotos de Hugo Lopes.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 17:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Situação complicada em Ribeiradio, Oliveira de Frades. Fotos de Hugo Lopes.



É 5km a Oeste desta estação, que segue nos *102.1mm*
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOLIVEIR6

Hoje está a ser um exagero!!!


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 17:19)

A estação que eu sigo como referência para a precipitação teve um pique estranho na última hora com a chegada do vento mais forte, quase 20mm numa hora, tenho quase a certeza que está a sobre estimar o valor real da precipitação. Está já ligeiramente acima dos 100mm, tendo em conta o que tenho visto chover nem me parece um valor impossível, mas as outras estações mais próximas , e a do ipma inclusive, encontram-se mais na ordem dos 70/80mm.
Acho que não está a conseguir lidar com o vento!!

Por outro lado lembro-me também que um membro aqui do meteopt disse que o udómetro da estação do ipma do aeródromo Viseu estava mal colocado, junto a uma parede, o que acabava por subestimar o valor da precipitação, pelo que já nem sei o que pensar  

Mas passo a referir-me aos valores de precipitação desta estação a partir de agora, *73.7mm *
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEU9

Estão *12.3ºC* e o vento tem-se intensificado bem !


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 17:21)

a Elsa não deve gostar muito desta zona  prometeu muito mas até agora a chuva que caiu acho que nem um aviso amarelo justificava.
a unica coisa a destacar desde ontem foi o vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2019 às 17:27)

Boas...chuva e vento ,por cá continua ,com 14.3ºC e 34.0mm .


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 17:36)

*110.3mm* em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades

Rio Vouga em São Pedro do Sul, só se vê água:




https://www.facebook.com/groups/spsul.amigos/permalink/2797255043659953/

eco laranja em muitos quilómetros da A25, perigoso!!


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 18:20)

de novo o vento muito forte! tal como aconteceu durante a madrugada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2019 às 18:28)

Boas...forte e feio ,com 47.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:33)

Boas. tarde de muita chuva na Covilhã, com mais intensidade a partir das 16h e ainda assim se mantendo.
Acumulado até às 17h na estação do aeródromo de 71.9mm







O rio Zêzere vai com um caudal que já não se via à alguns anos.
Na Ponte nova na N18-3 :


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Dez 2019 às 18:36)

Boa noite, por aqui o vento tem soprado forte, chuva persistente 20,7 mm e 17,3°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2019 às 18:41)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...forte e feio ,com 47.0mm.


A tirar a barriga de misérias, ahhh?!
Ainda bem, é necessária.
Que caia mais por essas zonas mas que não estrague.


----------



## dahon (19 Dez 2019 às 18:41)

Vento forte na última meia hora. Com várias rajadas acima dos 70km/h e vento médio a rondar os 60km/h.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 18:42)

*13.1ºC*
Aqui está um vento muito forte, já a precipitação tem abrandado, *82mm*.

Acima dos 90mm:
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades 120.1mm
Vouzela 98.8mm
Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira 95.5mm
Moimenta da Beira(ipma): 92.9mm até às 18h

Várzea da Serra, Tarouca deve ter ficado sem electricidade, pois não debita dados desde as 17h20, senão era outra para a lista!


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 19:01)

huguh disse:


> de novo o vento muito forte! tal como aconteceu durante a madrugada.



assim que publiquei este último post, a luz foi-se..
tal como aconteceu às 3 da manhã, Régua e arredores deste lado da margem do Douro sem eletricidade. 
Entretanto já resolvido, foram cerca de 20min mais ou menos sem luz


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2019 às 19:02)

Boas...não para de ser há bruta ,vai nos 64.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 19:10)

*12.9ºC*
Volta a chover com muita intensidade, *85.2mm*

Nespereira já ultrapassou os 130mm!!!


----------



## Ruk@ (19 Dez 2019 às 19:27)

Se continuar assim, esta noite vai ser boa para o aumento da natalidade, pelos menos para esta zona... Como o TDT está off as pessoas vão aproveitar este tempo romântico


----------



## PedroNTSantos (19 Dez 2019 às 19:33)

Já com 88mm acumulados (dados _Meteoestrela_), a cidade serrana vai a caminho do segundo dia, na mesma semana, acima dos 100mm !!


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Dez 2019 às 19:33)

A Guarda, depois de um acumulado na Segunda feira de 141.4 mm, ontem de mais de 56 mm, hoje já ultrapassou 100 mm de novo! Deve estar perto do record absoluto numa semana. Assim por alto 350 mm em 5 dias, e vai subir 

Quantidade de água absurda na Serra da Estrela nos últimos dias, não admira que o Mondego esteja a encher bem. E mesmo o Tejo pode sair beneficiado!


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 19:46)

*12.4ºC*
Chuva muito forte novamente, *91.4mm*
O vento parece ter acalmado.


Entretanto já há umas quantas estações do distrito acima dos 100mm:

Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 135.3mm
Vouzela: 108.2mm
Moimenta da Beira: 105.2mm até às 19h
Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira (no distrito da Guarda, mas a estação é a 500m do distrito de Viseu): 102.4mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:51)

Em directo agora na CMTV, numa aldeia de Castro D'Aire, está desaparcido um homem de 61 anos, que pensa-se que estará soterrado debaixo da sua habitação que ruiu devido a um aluimento de terra junto á sua casa.
Estão no local os bombeiros e uma retroescavadora, mas a chuva intensa está a dificultar os trabalhos.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 20:16)

Chuva torrencial, *97mm*

Muitas estradas cortadas por pinheiros caídos, desmoronamentos de terras, lençois de água...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Em directo agora na CMTV, numa aldeia de Castro D'Aire, está desaparcido um homem de 61 anos, que pensa-se que estará soterrado debaixo da sua habitação que ruiu devido a um aluimento de terra junto á sua casa.
> Estão no local os bombeiros e uma retroescavadora, mas a chuva intensa está a dificultar os trabalhos.


Já foi encontrado o corpo. Sobe a dois mortos pela tempestade elsa...


----------



## efcm (19 Dez 2019 às 20:21)

Poço do inferno ( serra da estrela)


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2590207011092108&id=328765310569634


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:28)

Boa noite, 93.1mm na estação do aeródromo da Covilhã até às 19h, hoje passa a ser o dia deste ano com maior precipitação.
Continua a chover moderado a forte, o vento ainda se mantêm calmo .

Castelo Branco com 26.9mm entre as 18h e as 19h.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:31)




----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 20:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já foi encontrado o corpo. Sobe a dois mortos pela tempestade elsa...



Não me surpreende infelizmente 
Castro Daire é um concelho muito montanhoso e colinoso, os solos já estavam mais que saturados, e hoje caíram por lá mais de 100mm em menos de 20 horas!!!

Top 3 do distrito:
143.3mm em Nespereira
116.3mm em Vouzela
114.2mm em Moimenta da Beira até às 20h

Por aqui:
*13.3ºC*
Entretanto o vento volta a intensificar-se e continua a chuva forte
*100.3mm*


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 20:33)

bela chuvada! foi preciso chegar quase ao final do alerta vermelho para vir chuva de jeito


----------



## Bajorious (19 Dez 2019 às 20:35)

Chuva torrencial agora. É incrível a massa de precipitação em todo o centro..
*
101.2 mm !!*


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2019 às 20:42)

Em Várzea da Serra a Elsa decidiu apagar a luz às 17h22.
Até já estava a estranhar ainda não ter faltado.
Por isso, estou sem dados da estação.

Ao início da tarde o rio, afluente do Varosa estava assim.

Fotografias de Ana Freire.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:46)

Que acumulados bem redondos no interior.. IPMA deve estudar bem esta semana no relatório.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:54)

Inundações em Amarante...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2019 às 20:56)

Boas...o vento forte  está agora a passar ,com chuva forte ,com 77.0mm de .


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 20:58)

Chove torrencialmente  que dilúvio


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 21:00)

*13.4ºC*
Chuva fraca apenas por agora, o vento continua muito forte.
*101.6mm*

As rajadas mais fortes na zona da cidade parecem ter sido entre os _90/100km/h_


*152.8mm* em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades


----------



## ACalado (19 Dez 2019 às 21:04)

A partir de agora o vento vai-se intensificar no interior centro. Rajada max até agora 138.9km/h
https://www.meteoestrela.pt/dados-actuais/torre/
#meteoestrela #serradaestrela #vento 






Enviado do meu VOG-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (19 Dez 2019 às 21:21)

Por aqui já não tenho electricidade desde as 19h. É o que dá ser abastecido por uma linha de média que passa pelo meio da floresta.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Dez 2019 às 21:35)

Bom, fui ao Hospital e cheguei viva a casa. Até tive alguma sorte. Quando fui apanhei bastante chuva e vento mas à saída até que podia estar pior. Muitos ramos de árvores no chão por toda a cidade. Não tenho conhecimento que na cidade tenham existido coisas graves, felizmente. Os parques do Fontelo e Aquilino Ribeiro foram fechados por precaução.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 21:39)

Nova intensificação da precipitação, *107mm

*
A dispersão de valores acima dos 100mm já começa a ser notável:

Nespereira: 156.1mm
Vouzela: 127mm
Ponte do Abade. 123mm
Moimenta da Beira: 120.5mm até às 21h
Viseu(aeródromo): 108.3mm até às 21h
Travancela, Sátão: 99.1mm


Um pouco mais afastado, a Guarda segue nos 135.9mm até às 21h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2019 às 21:44)

Boas...chuva e vento ,com 82.0mm .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Dez 2019 às 21:47)

O vento parece ter diminuído. Se é para durar ou apenas um intervalo, não faço ideia.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Dez 2019 às 21:51)

Falso alarme. Está de volta em toda a sua pujança.


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 21:54)

o vento continua bem intenso por aqui, ouvem-se bem as rajadas


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Dez 2019 às 22:05)

De novo mais calmo agora.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 22:05)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A Guarda, depois de um acumulado na Segunda feira de 141.4 mm, ontem de mais de 56 mm, hoje já ultrapassou 100 mm de novo! Deve estar perto do record absoluto numa semana. Assim por alto 350 mm em 5 dias, e vai subir
> 
> Quantidade de água absurda na Serra da Estrela nos últimos dias, não admira que o Mondego esteja a encher bem. E mesmo o Tejo pode sair beneficiado!



A precipitação na Guarda é inédita. Se o valor de 141,4 mm constitui o segundo ou pelo menos um dos mais elevados valores diários dos 157 anos de registos, com a repetição de um total diário superior a 100 mm em menos de uma semana e um acumulado da ordem dos 350 mm, então pode quase garantir-se o carácter de extremo absoluto para um período assim curto.



luismeteo3 disse:


> Já foi encontrado o corpo. Sobe a dois mortos pela tempestade elsa...



Dois acidentes muito tristes, trágicos mesmo, quem sabe se qualquer deles poderia ter sido prevenido se houvesse uma atenção vigilante para situações destas, especialmente a de Castro Daire.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Dez 2019 às 22:08)

Boa noite, na Covilhã continua a chover , depois de um período de chuva forte (entre as 20h e as 21h 23.4mm na estação do aeródromo) esta abrandou algo.
Quanto ao vento já me apercebi de algumas rajadas mais fortes nos últimos minutos.

Acumulados até às 21h
hoje 120.7mm
Dezembro 290.3mm
2019 1366.9mm
Hidrológico 19/20 747.6mm


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 22:08)

que temporal neste momento
muita chuva e vento a bater na janela. Parece que a Elsa só chegou aqui depois do aviso vermelho ter acabado


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 22:19)

*143,7 mm* em 23 h na *Guarda*.

Simplesmente impressionante. Não há precendentes. Mas requer talvez uma verificação das condições de instalação do pluviómetro da EMA, para validação de valores tão excepcionais, pela sua repetição no curto espaço de 4 dias.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Dez 2019 às 22:20)

Rajadas de vento mais fortes e com mais frequência. 
*121.4 mm* na estação Meteoestrela.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 22:31)

*12.6ºC*
Lá vai chovendo forte, intercalado por períodos de chuva fraca, *114.3mm* acumulados. O vento continua a soprar forte, mas não tão forte como das 18 às 21h.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Dez 2019 às 22:35)

Castelo Branco, Alto e Baixo Alentejo a serem bem regados por esta altura.
Aqui mantêm-se os aguaceiros. 13.3ºC


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 22:37)

Bajorious disse:


> Rajadas de vento mais fortes e com mais frequência.
> *121.4 mm* na estação Meteoestrela.



Este valor, e outros na região da Estrela e envolvente, são já um reforço de que os valores da Guarda poderão ser válidos. Ou seja, a precipitação desta semana é um evento excepcional.

*Guarda 145,9 mm em 24h (138,2 mm hoje)*


----------



## dahon (19 Dez 2019 às 22:40)

Já voltou a electricidade, o vento abrandou um pouco mas ainda há algumas rajadas agressivas.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 22:55)

Nova intensificação do vento, *117.4mm*

Estrada que simplesmente ruiu nas termas de Carvalhal, Castro Daire

Falta a luz em várias localidades, pois muitas estações do wunderground não estão online, Nespereira, Travancela, Gandufe...


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Dez 2019 às 23:07)

Boas.

Depois de uma tarde fechado no trabalho no carregal do sal. Onde nao faltou a luz, apenas ums picos. Choveu bastante.
O vento intensificou depois das 21h e ainda dura. 
Agora em casa. Vento forte com rajadas com alguma chuva e segundo a minha esposa sem luz desde as 20.30h... nao ha rede movel da NOS. Estou a postar isto com um tracinho de rede 2g...


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 23:15)

Volta a chover torrencialmente, incrível, parece que está a dar tudo por tudo para ainda aumentar um pouco mais os acumulados, antes que o dia acabe!!
*122mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Dez 2019 às 23:16)

O vento parece ter acalmado. Estao 13.4°C. E esta todo o concelho as escuras. Exeto a zona industrial da parte sul do concelho.


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 23:26)

mais uns minutos sem luz.. já voltou entretanto
tudo calmo e sem chuva


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 23:26)

Acho que é mesmo o dia mais chuvoso de que me lembro, dilúvio total, *125mm*


Imensas estradas cortadas no distrito por derrocadas principalmente, basta ir à página de facebook da GNR de Viseu.

Aquela estrada que ruiu nas termas do Carvalhal não é uma estrada qualquer, é a N2 acho!!




 f


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Dez 2019 às 23:26)

Boa noite, ontem e hoje bastante vento pela serra do Açor, a soprar moderado a forte com rajadas, bastantes árvores arrancadas e partidas, as que ficaram do incêndio de 2017.
Muita chuva também a ribeira de Pomares e o rio Alva e avô já galgaram as margens.
Pela serra hoje estava assim. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruk@ (19 Dez 2019 às 23:28)

huguh disse:


> que temporal neste momento
> muita chuva e vento a bater na janela. Parece que a Elsa só chegou aqui depois do aviso vermelho ter acabado



Estava bem forte... e o bar à beira rio já está quase tapado.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 23:38)

Acho que está na hora de parar de chover!!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/OP.STOP.VISEU.Liberdade/permalink/2938492752841758/






Pelos comentários parece que o condutor da máquina já foi encontrado sem vida.


----------



## miguelgjm (19 Dez 2019 às 23:47)

Nickname disse:


> Acho que é mesmo o dia mais chuvoso de que me lembro, dilúvio total, *125mm*
> 
> 
> Imensas estradas cortadas no distrito por derrocadas principalmente, basta ir à página de facebook da GNR de Viseu.
> ...


Não. Não é a nacional 2. É uma das estradas que liga a povoação a nacional 2. Estrada que uso pra ir para casa mas que não deu hoje. Nem essas nem mais 3. O que derrocou foi a N2 as portas da vila, e que parece ter feito mais uma vítima por aqui.


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2019 às 00:08)

miguelgjm disse:


> Não. Não é a nacional 2. É uma das estradas que liga a povoação a nacional 2. Estrada que uso pra ir para casa mas que não deu hoje. Nem essas nem mais 3. O que derrocou foi a N2 as portas da vila, e que parece ter feito mais uma vítima por aqui.



Tristeza 
Está muito mau para se conduzir, pinheiros caídos por todo o lado também!!!

Entretanto dia 19 acaba nos *126mm *na estação de Orgens, Viseu


Valores mais elevados do distrito:

Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 156.1mm (apenas até às 21h10)
Vouzela: 132.3mm
Moimenta da Beira: 131.4mm 
Viseu(aeródromo): 120.1mm 
Travancela, Sátão: 106mm


Ainda há estes dois valores que considero algo suspeitos(mas já não digo nada):
Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira: 150.1mm
Póvoa de Sobrinhos, Viseu: 144.3mm


----------



## jPdF (20 Dez 2019 às 00:25)

Sem luz desde as 22h confirmo o máximo atingido as 23:59.
Estação de Travancela, Sátão
106 mm 19/12/2019

Ah...e continuo sem luz...


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2019 às 00:28)

jPdF disse:


> Sem luz desde as 22h confirmo o máximo atingido as 23:59.
> Estação de Travancela, Sátão
> 106 mm



O rio Sátão amanhã deve ter uma boa cheia!!!


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Dez 2019 às 00:48)

Por aqui ja voltou a luz mas apenas na cidade... continua a chover mas o vento esta mais calmo.


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2019 às 00:52)

E não é que parou mesmo de chover depois da meia-noite!!
*0.3mm* acumulados
A temperatura baixou um bocado, *10.8ºC*


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Dez 2019 às 01:31)

A chuva volta à Covilhã após um intervalo de cerca de duas horas(deve ter ido comer alguma coisa) e desta vez trás o amigo vento com ela.
Ontem foi o dia mais chuvoso de 2019 , acumulado de 129.7mm.









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Dez 2019 às 01:36)

Por aqui tudo bastante calmo agora.


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2019 às 08:03)

*9.5ºC*
Chuva fraca por agora, *8mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 10:04)

tudo calmo por aqui e até o sol vai espreitando!já não me lembrava da ultima vez que o tinha visto...
quanto ao Douro está com caudal bem elevado, o café da beira rio ja era. Se continuar a subir pode atingir a avenida principal, algo que nao acontece desde 2006 se não estou em erro.

Ontem à noite:






Hoje de manhã:


















Fotos: António Roque no Facebook


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Dez 2019 às 10:17)

Bom dia, vai chovendo de forma fraca pela Covilhã, com 11ºc e um acumulado de 20.4mm até às 9h na estação do aeródromo.
Dezembro passa a ser o mês de 2019 com maior precipitação: 319.7mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2019 às 10:36)

Boas...continua em marcha ....muita nas ultimas 24h ,com 13.0ºC e 12.0mm.

Dados de ontem 13.1ºC / 15.2.ºC e 85.0mm de .


----------



## Bajorious (20 Dez 2019 às 10:42)

Bom dia.
Noite de chuva e vento mas nada de especial.

De momento chuva fraca, acumulado de 32.6 mm na est. Meteoestrela

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 11:09)

Volta a chuva e com intensidade !


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2019 às 11:13)

Convido-os a todos(as) a partilharem dados, fotos, notícias sobre a Depressão ELSA num tópico de resumo que criei para memória futura.

*Depressão ELSA - Dezembro de 2019*


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Dez 2019 às 12:13)

A chuva continua a cair com força pela Covilhã com 25.7mm até às 11h.

A água já escorre pelas encostas para a Ribeira de S. Domingos na estrada entre a Covilhã e a Vila do Carvalho.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 12:15)

barragem da Régua nos 4400m3/s às 10 da manhã e o rio não pára de subir
não falta muito para chegar à avenida principal, talvez 3 metros ou menos.. é mesmo bem capaz de acontecer
Foto de um amigo no facebook


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Dez 2019 às 12:22)

Boas

Noite mais calma de vento mas com chuva que continua a cair agora... a luz esta intermitente na cidade mas continuam sem luz as aldeias arredores pois continuo sem rede movel decente e nao vejo os semáforos das aldeias que vejo pela janela. 
Daqui a pouco mais um turno fechado e la que nao falta a luz


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2019 às 12:23)

*10.9ºC*
A chuva aumentou de intensidade na última hora, cai agora moderada, * 12.5mm* acumulados.

Hoje Viseu está a ser a zona menos chuvosa do distrito.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 12:59)

não pára a chuva
chove moderado e certinho, sem parar


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2019 às 13:00)

huguh disse:


> não pára a chuva
> chove moderado e certinho, sem parar




Aqui também está assim na última hora.
*16mm* acumulados.
*11.1ºC*, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Dez 2019 às 13:57)

Boa tarde , a chuva não cessa , mais 10.1mm na estação do aeródromo da Covilhã entre a 12h e as 13 h , o acumulado de hoje até essa hora já ia em 41.9mm e o mês em 341.2mm.
Depois de almoço dei um salto até à Ponte Pedrinha ver como vai o Zêzere , vai bem composto, mas, muito abaixo da ultima grande cheia neste local que eu me lembro e que se não estou em erro foi em 2001 no ano do infortúnio de Entre os Rios.



Foto de 17 de Março do mesmo local:


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 14:36)

continua a chover moderado sem parar. 
acho que aqui está a chover  mais hoje do que ontem durante o Elsa


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2019 às 14:38)

Alguém sabe como vão as ribeiras na Sertã?


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2019 às 14:43)

*12ºC*
Chuva moderada a forte na última hora, acumulado segue nos *24.1mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2019 às 14:53)

Boas...some e segue ...chuva e vento ,com 15.0ºC e 23.0mm de .


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 15:15)

não pára de chover um minuto desde antes das 12h. muita água a juntar a toda a que já caiu nos ultimos dias


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 15:23)

cada vez a cair com mais intensidade.
daqui já nem consigo ver bem a zona do cais, tal é a chuvada que está


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2019 às 15:28)

*12.6ºC*
Chuva forte, vento moderado.
*31.3mm

*
Maiores acumulados no sul do distrito*:*
Santa Comba Dão 46mm
Gandufe, Mangualde 39mm
Nelas(ipma) 37.1mm até às 14h


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Dez 2019 às 16:12)

Chuva forte , 54.8mm até às 15h na Covilhã.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2019 às 16:15)

*13.3ºC*
Aqui continua a chuva forte, sem nunca ser torrencial, como ontem foi por imenso tempo.
*37.2mm*

O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade ao longo da tarde.

Mais uma ...


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 16:33)

não pára de chover. muito vento agora e com chuva moderada a acompanhar
sem duvida, um dia bem pior que o de ontem que foi de aviso vermelho


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 16:51)

que ventania, até assobia. verdadeiro dia de Inverno
chove com intensidade


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Dez 2019 às 16:53)

Chuva forte e agora também vento forte na Covilhã , acumulado até às 16h de 64.9mm.

Não é forte é muito forte


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2019 às 16:59)

*13.6ºC*
A chuva abrandou, o vento aumentou de intensidade, está um ambiente ameno!!
*41.4mm*

Santa Comba Dão e Nelas acima dos 50mm

Por Vouzela:






mais fotos e um pequeno vídeo no link:
https://www.noticiasdevouzela.com/n...gZ618st_jh9LAkVJbZstggW9ttXOuy2z8s1U_uoDmt74A

Desabou mais uma pequena ponte:

Nas termas de São Pedro do Sul:















https://www.facebook.com/groups/forum.spsul/permalink/1735210653276009/


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 17:13)

temporal completo por aqui, incrivel
chuva e vento intenso. está a dar nas várias tvs


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 17:30)

*Veículos submersos em Mirandela devido à subida do rio Tua- fonte:24*


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 17:31)

*Veículos submersos em Mirandela devido à subida do rio Tua- fonte:24*


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 17:35)

continua o vento e a chuva. Até tive dificuldade em conseguir fechar a janela com o vento que está.
Quem quiser acompanhar a situação na Régua, parece que as tv's agora vieram todas para cá. a cmtv vai estar continuamente a fazer diretos


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Dez 2019 às 17:57)

Mais 15.7mm na Covilhã entre as 16h e as 17h  ,acumulado nos 80.6mm e chove torrencialmente há praticamente uma hora, de certeza que na próxima atualização das 18h os 100mm já estarão ultrapassados.
Nos últimos 5 dias 336.8mm por aqui, solos mais que saturados , muita água para o Zêzere.


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2019 às 18:01)

*13.1ºC*
Aqui voltou cair com mais intensidade nos últimos minutos depois de uma hora relativamente calma, *46.6mm*.

Vento cada vez mais intenso!!


----------



## dahon (20 Dez 2019 às 18:10)

Isto já não era espectável. Supostamente estas condições deveriam estar a abrandar. 
No entanto o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2019 às 18:11)

Boas...chuva e vento...é sempre a rolar ,com 15.3ºC e 35.0mm de ....o mês já vai com 230.0mm .


----------



## rubenpires93 (20 Dez 2019 às 18:17)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...chuva e vento...é sempre a rolar ,com 15.3ºC e 35.0mm de ....o mês já vai com 230.0mm .


E esperemos que continue assim nos próximos meses


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Dez 2019 às 18:24)

Está assim à mais de uma hora:


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 18:28)

magnusson73 disse:


> Está assim à mais de uma hora:



Não dá para visualizar, vídeo privado.


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Dez 2019 às 18:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Não dá para visualizar, vídeo privado.


Já está visível.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (20 Dez 2019 às 18:50)

Hoje fui dar um voltinha para ver como estava o Rio Dão na Ponte Pinoca e nas termas de Sangemil. Vai com um caudal impressionante. Por aqui foi uma chave de muita chuva e contrariamente ao que pensava também com vento forte.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Dez 2019 às 18:52)

Boa noite, hoje até agora 55,5mm o que tem sido impressionante, ontem 32,7mm, terrenos saturados com o rio Alva a inundar as margens. 17,7°C com vento moderado a forte.

Fotos tiradas do telemóvel na parte da manhã
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 19:21)

finalmente parou de chover e está tudo mais calmo por aqui
o Douro estabilizou e até já desceu uns cms como esperado para esta hora. 
A partir das 23h e durante a madrugada será o período mais critico onde a principal avenida deverá ser galgada


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2019 às 19:36)

A bacia do Zêzere deve estar um caos... Covilhã vai a caminho de mais uns 100 mm hoje!

A estação da MeteoEstrela Covilhã já tem 126 mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Dez 2019 às 19:38)

"Apenas" 10.2mm entre as 17h e as 18h aquém do que esperava pois onde estava e que em linha reta dista cerca de 2km do local da estação choveu bem mais ,mesmo o vento muito abaixo do que esperava, acumulado de 90.8mm a essa hora.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Dez 2019 às 19:39)

Às 18h na estação do aeródromo da Covilhã:






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2019 às 19:43)

Estava aqui a ver os dados de precipitação da estação da Guarda... Incrível pa!
Este evento desde dia 15 até às 19h de hoje, já rendeu uns astronómicos 420,2 mm!!


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2019 às 19:50)

*11.4ºC*
Bem mais calmo na última hora, só agora se atingiram os *50mm* de acumulado.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Dez 2019 às 21:07)

Boas. 
Acumulado a ultrapassar o valor de ontem!
Actual *135.2 mm* na est. Meteoestrela.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2019 às 21:34)

Boas...certinha ,vento mais calmo ,com 14.6ºC e 42.0mm .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Dez 2019 às 21:52)

Hoje foi um dia mais calmo no que à intensidade da chuva e do vento diz respeito mas, ainda assim, muita chuva.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Dez 2019 às 21:55)

Aqui em casa as vespas asiáticas decidiram fazer ninhos nas caleiras de mais difícil acesso e acabaram por entupir a drenagem. Estou há 5 horas a tirar água do sótão com a casa a pingar por todos os lados.

Noutro tema, hoje a viagem no IP3 foi das piores que já fiz. Literalmente cascatas a debitar rios para a estrada, derrocadas na faixa de rodagem, pedras, buracos novos (como se não bastassem os que já haviam), muitos mais condutores, poças de água em curvas, o horror. Fiz um pequeno desvio para ver do lado de fora a subida após a saída do Luso e está uma lástima. Já derrocou mais uns 2 metros. Ainda vai ser ali a nova tragédia rodoviaria nacional.

Infelizmente a estação ficou sem pilha na minha ausência, por isso não tenho valores de precipitação. O rio Pavia na zona de Fail está com uma força que já não via há muitos anos, com os campos todos alagados e uma ponte a menos de 50cm de ficar submersa. O mesmo um pouco mais abaixo num afluente do Dão já em Parada de Gonta. Aqui em redor, está tudo alagado e a ribeira que estava pouco mais que seca há nem 1 mês já leva caudal para inundar todos os lameiros por onde passa. Incrível o que se passou nestes últimos dias.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Dez 2019 às 21:55)

Ontem as duas ribeiras que atravessam a Sertã já saíram do seu leito. E hoje para ajudar, o dia tem sido marcado por chuva persistente. Têm sido horas e horas de chuva praticamente sem pausas.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 22:40)

regressa a chuva


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2019 às 22:52)

ac_cernax disse:


> Ontem as duas ribeiras que atravessam a Sertã já saíram do seu leito. E hoje para ajudar, o dia tem sido marcado por chuva persistente. Têm sido horas e horas de chuva praticamente sem pausas.


Achas que chega a inundar a baixa?


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Dez 2019 às 23:18)

Boa noite, 13.3°c na Covilhã,a chuva lá abrandou a partir das 20h mas continuando a cair de forma fraca ,o vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes.

Acumulado de hoje de 103mm até às 22h

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 13.3°c
Min 11°c
Max 14.2°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 22h com 12.8°c a essa hora
Min horária 10.4°c às 7h
Max horária 14.6°c às 19h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (20 Dez 2019 às 23:18)

*142.8 mm *(Meteoestrela)


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Dez 2019 às 23:44)

Boas
Tudo mais calmo apesar da ventania entre as 16 e as 18. Choveu sem parar ate as 19h. 
Com a eletricidade reposta em todo o lado nao chove no momento nao ha vento e estao 12.9°C


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2019 às 01:12)

O acumulado de ontem acabou nos 51.1mm.
Agora chove moderadamente 1.1mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Dez 2019 às 03:00)

Acumulado de ontem na estação Meteoestrela ficou-se pelos 143.0 mm.
Mais uma boa rega 

De momento chuva moderada, após uma interrupção de algumas horas onde só caíram uns chuviscos.
12.1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (21 Dez 2019 às 07:58)

de novo a acordar com um temporal imenso
muito vento  e alguma chuva também.
o Douro está ao nivel de ontem de manhã, baixou bem.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Dez 2019 às 08:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Achas que chega a inundar a baixa?




Ontem à noite estava assim, tirando o restaurante junto à ribeira e o jardim mais nada está em risco. Mas a verdade é que estava longe de imaginar ver a ribeira assim tão cheia em tão pouco tempo.


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2019 às 08:37)

A estação de Várzea da Serra está de novo on-line.

Dados dos últimos dias:
Dia 19: 116,4mm
Dia 20: 31,0mm.

Hoje segue com 17,4mm.
Acumulado mensal: 333,6mm.


----------



## huguh (21 Dez 2019 às 09:21)

Alguns aguaceiros moderados e períodos de vento mais intenso

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (21 Dez 2019 às 10:12)

continuam os aguaceiros intensos com vento à mistura


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Dez 2019 às 10:18)

Bom dia, Covilhã 15.1°c, neste momento sem chuva e com vento moderado a forte.
Noite de chuva e vento , alguns ramos caídos pelo chão.

Acumulados até às 9h
Ontem:104.5mm
Hoje:23.2mm
Semana:383.9mm
Mês:427mm
Ano:1503.6mm
Hidrológico:884.3mm


Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 15.1°c
Min 13°c
Max 15.3°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 9h com 14.9°c a essa hora
Min horária 12.3°c à 1h
Max horária 14.9°c às 9h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (21 Dez 2019 às 10:54)

12.7°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã de pouca chuva e muito vento  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2019 às 11:02)

Boas...ventania continua ,chuva fraca e com 16.4ºC e 3.0mm.

Dados de ontem 12.4ºC / 15.8ºC e 49.0mm de .


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2019 às 11:26)




----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2019 às 12:15)

143mm de precipitação acumulada na Cidade da Covilhã em 24h são valores muito acima da média.






Enviado do meu VOG-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (21 Dez 2019 às 12:20)

chove torrencialmente


----------



## huguh (21 Dez 2019 às 12:32)

meu Deus,  dilúvio neste momento 
chuva e vento forte. não se vê nada


----------



## huguh (21 Dez 2019 às 12:44)

a luz já foi abaixo 2 vezes, foram minutos de tempestade


----------



## dahon (21 Dez 2019 às 12:49)

Por aqui o vento já está muito agreste. Numa EM aqui próxima já foi registada uma rajada de 80.6 km/h.


----------



## baojoao (21 Dez 2019 às 12:53)

O vento está muito forte. Sem qualquer dado, mas parece-me ainda estar pior que no Elsa.


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2019 às 13:04)

33mm acumulados desde as 0h
14°C


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Dez 2019 às 13:12)

Boas

Vento forte desde as 5h. Com aguaceiros


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2019 às 14:03)

IPMA

Instabilidade associada à passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, afectando o interior norte e as regiões do centro às 13h00; períodos de chuva, por vezes fortes e acompanhadas de rajadas de vento. A superfície frontal desloca-se para leste e irá afectar ainda as regiões do interior centro e Alto Alentejo, à medida que vai-se debilitando.


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2019 às 14:41)

*13.3ºC*, muito vento, por agora não chove.

Valores mensais de algumas estações wunderground do distrito de Viseu, arredondados às unidades:

Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 503mm
Várzea da Serra, Tarouca: 342mm
Orgens, Viseu: 334mm
Santa Comba Dão: 330mm
Vouzela: 320mm
Travancela, Sátão: 309mm
Gandufe, Mangualde: 304mm (sem os dados de hoje)
Ermida, Tondela: 295mm

Tudo bem acima dos 203mm da média mensal de Viseu para Dezembro.


----------



## dahon (21 Dez 2019 às 14:58)

Rajada máxima de *104.8km/h* ás 13h24.


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2019 às 15:00)

dahon disse:


> Rajada máxima de *104.8km/h* ás 13h24.



O vento está bem agressivo!!!
As rajadas mais fortes estão cada vez mais frequentes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2019 às 15:02)

Boas...só ventania ,boas abertas ,com 14.7ºC e 5.0mm de .


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2019 às 15:12)

dahon disse:


> Rajada máxima de *104.8km/h* ás 13h24.



Boas,
Belo valor. 
Qual foi a estação?


----------



## huguh (21 Dez 2019 às 15:38)

continua o vento, por vezes mais intenso e alguns aguaceiros


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2019 às 16:50)

A estação da Torre da meteo estrela segue com rajada máxima de 135 km/h!
Outra estação amadora em Carrazeda de Montenegro(Valpaços) registou 117 km/h, salvo erro pertence a um membro do forum.


----------



## dahon (21 Dez 2019 às 17:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Belo valor.
> Qual foi a estação?


https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUVI6#history


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 17:37)

*Mau tempo: trânsito cortado no IP3 por tempo indeterminado*


----------



## bartotaveira (21 Dez 2019 às 17:58)

Aqui por Carrazedo de Montenegro vento muito forte todo o dia, foram centenas de rajadas acima dos 100km/h.
Rajada máxima de 137km/h há pouco.
Tudo às escuras... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu S61 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2019 às 17:59)

Fortes rajadas de vento na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, certamente bem perto ou acima dos 100km/h,  até fazem barulho ao passar pelas casas, sigo com 9.2°c actuais, vão caindo umas pingas. Não há luz nas ruas da Aldeia, apenas nas casas. Em Mogadouro a luz também já faltou.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Dez 2019 às 18:41)

Muito vento por aqui.


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Dez 2019 às 19:43)

Boa noite, Covilhã 11.1°c que corresponde à mínima de hoje , depois de uma tarde apenas com alguns aguaceiros mas com vento moderado a forte , eis que volta a chuva e aumenta a intensidade do vento com algumas rajadas bem violentas.

Acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo de 25.5mm com a maior intensidade média do vento a ser de 42.8km/h na horária das 13h e as 14h .








Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.1°c
Min 11.1°c
Max 15.3°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 13°c a essa hora
Min horária 12.3°c à 1h
Max horária 15.8°c às 12h

Vídeo a x64 da vista para a Cova da Beira entre as 16h e as 17h20m em direção a nascente vendo-se bem a deslocação O-E das nuvens.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Dez 2019 às 19:46)

Ventania infernal e contínua. Não me lembro de tanto vento durante tanto tempo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2019 às 21:06)

Boas...ventania e céu pouco nublado ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Manuel Amador (21 Dez 2019 às 21:14)

Boa noite

Pela primeira vez a reportar neste seguimento, em Caldelas e Braga

Chuva e vento ou as duas coisas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (21 Dez 2019 às 21:29)

Nickname disse:


> *13.3ºC*, muito vento, por agora não chove.
> 
> Valores mensais de algumas estações wunderground do distrito de Viseu, arredondados às unidades:
> 
> ...



Valores impressionantes!

Então na zona do Gerês, nem imagino...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2019 às 22:18)

Boas...ventania e meio nublado ,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (21 Dez 2019 às 23:04)

Muito vento forte.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Dez 2019 às 23:09)

Boas.
Acumulado de hoje foi de 49.0 mm.

Vento moderado com raj. mais fortes.
A raj. máx. até ao momento foi de 68.5 km/h.
(dados Meteoestrela)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2019 às 23:14)

Em Várzea da Serra, houve uma rajada de 98,2km/h às 18h31. 
Minutos depois a luz foi abaixo novamente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2019 às 23:29)

ac_cernax disse:


> Ontem à noite estava assim, tirando o restaurante junto à ribeira e o jardim mais nada está em risco. Mas a verdade é que estava longe de imaginar ver a ribeira assim tão cheia em tão pouco tempo.



Brutal... só mostra a quantidade de água que o Zêzere está a receber dos afluentes e como facilmente o Castelo de Bode não aguenta mais.


----------



## huguh (22 Dez 2019 às 09:07)

bem, nem sei que diga destas ultimas horas... estive sem internet desde ontem à tarde e com vários cortes de luz durante toda a tarde e noite
durante um dos cortes fui à janela e vi 2 ou 3 clarões , não vi nem ouvi trovoada

e depois uma violência incrivel do vento e chuva durante toda tarde/noite.
vários períodos de chuva e vento forte que ainda se mantiveram de noite. fui dormir cedo devido a nao ter net e a luz estar sempre a ir abaixo.
acordei era meia noite e 2 da manhã com um vendaval enorme e chuva a bater na janela, parecia que ia tudo pelo ar.
Foram de fato horas dignas de aviso vermelho.

ainda se mantêm alguns aguaceiros


----------



## Nickname (22 Dez 2019 às 09:13)

*11.4ºC*
Chuva fraca, *6mm* acumulados


----------



## huguh (22 Dez 2019 às 09:48)

Mais um aguaceiro forte 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (22 Dez 2019 às 10:35)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, ainda com algum vento e a temperatura em 11.2°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (22 Dez 2019 às 10:55)

Rajadas máximas em Ibéria associadas à depressão Fabien superiores ou iguais a 130 km/h. Na compilação que fiz há uma estação da vossa área


----------



## huguh (22 Dez 2019 às 11:02)

*Linhas do Norte e Douro mantêm circulação ferroviária suspensa*

A *Linha do Norte* e a Linha do *Douro* mantêm *hoje* a circulação ferroviária *suspensa*, de acordo a Infraestruturas de Portugal (IP).

Segundo a empresa gestora da ferrovia, na linha do Douro,* a circulação está suspensa entre Marco de Canaveses e Régua*, “devido à queda de uma barreira e uma pedra de grandes dimensões” ao quilómetro 89,1, entre Ermida e Rede.

Também a Linha do Norte, que liga Lisboa ao Porto, continua com a circulação interrompida desde o final da tarde de sexta-feira.

*“Na linha do Norte e Ramal Alfarelos, mantém-se a circulação suspensa entre Ameal Sul/Alfarelos/Verride devido à subida do nível da água que provoca inundação da via e o corte de tensão entre Alfarelos e Figueira da Foz/Louriçal* devido à queda de um poste do sistema de alimentação de energia elétrica (catenária)”, refere o ponto da situação divulgado hoje pela IP.

Na Linha do Vouga, a circulação entre Sernada do Vouga e Macinhata foi restabelecida às 00H00, acrescenta a IP, em comunicado.

A circulação ferroviária foi afetada pelas condições climatéricas adversas que se têm feito sentir nos últimos dias, principalmente na região norte e centro do país.

Os fortes efeitos do mau tempo, que se fazem sentir desde quarta-feira, já provocaram dois mortos, um desaparecido, deixaram 144 pessoas desalojadas e 320 pessoas deslocadas por precaução, registando-se mais de 11.200 ocorrências no continente português, na maioria inundações e quedas de árvore.

Só hoje, registaram-se mais de 1.700 ocorrências.

O mau tempo provocado pela depressão Elsa, entre quarta e sexta-feira, a que se juntou hoje o impacto da depressão Fabien, provocou também condicionamentos na circulação rodoviária, bem como danos na rede elétrica, afetando a distribuição de energia a milhares de pessoas, em especial na região Centro.

No balanço realizado às 20H00 de sábado, a Proteção Civil indicou que a situação mais complicada continuava a ser a registada no distrito de Coimbra, sublinhando que os rios Mondego e Tejo (na zona de Constância) se encontram em alerta vermelho.

O IPMA já havia alertado para os efeitos da depressão Fabien, em especial no Norte e no Centro, estando previstos intensos períodos de chuva e vento forte de sudoeste, com rajadas que podem atingir 90 km/hora no litoral norte e centro e 140 km/hora nas terras altas.

Prevê-se que estes efeitos vão diminuindo e que se registe uma melhoria gradual do estado do tempo a partir de hoje.


----------



## huguh (22 Dez 2019 às 12:54)

chuvada! chove de novo com bastante intensidade


----------



## PapoilaVerde (22 Dez 2019 às 13:28)

Alguém me sabe dizer se há neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela (Penhas das Saúde, Penhas Douradas ou Torre)?


----------



## Nickname (22 Dez 2019 às 13:38)

*13.5ºC*, vento fraco a moderado.

Alguns chuviscos na última hora ainda, *8.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Dez 2019 às 14:09)

Boa tarde, Covilhã(725mts) 13.2°c no auriol, noite e manhã de vento forte e chuva fraca, entretanto a chuva a dar tréguas e já com umas boas abertas, o vento a perder um pouco de intensidade mas ainda algumas rajadas fortes

Acumulado de hoje até às 13h na estação do aeródromo é de 2mm.

À momentos :













Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Dez 2019 às 14:23)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se há neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela (Penhas das Saúde, Penhas Douradas ou Torre)?


Não há neve, de acordo com o @ACalado. 
 

Isto demonstra o quão suscetível é a neve na Serra da Estrela. Basta estar 16/17°C cá em baixo para a neve derreter toda lá em cima.  

E, com estas previsões para a Torre, é mesmo para dizer adeus à neve. 3°C de mínima no Natal no topo da serra é obra.  
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/#Guarda&Serra da Estrela, Torre/


----------



## Nickname (22 Dez 2019 às 14:49)

*10.8ºC*, céu muito nublado, ainda sem o Sol aparecer.
A temperatura teve uma queda abrupta, desceu quase 3ºC graus numa hora, devido à alteração do vento de  Sul/Sudeste para Oeste


----------



## Pek (22 Dez 2019 às 14:59)

_Laguna de los Peces_ (Sanábria) ontem


----------



## Nickname (22 Dez 2019 às 18:12)

Vento fraco, sigo com *9.6ºC*, é a mínima do dia.
Máxima: *13.6ºC*
O acumulado não se alterou.


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2019 às 18:46)

Esta tarde, rio Sabor, aqui perto.


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Dez 2019 às 19:50)

Boas, Covilhã 10.8°c que corresponde à mínima de hoje.
Passado uma semana (ou mais) já dá para ver as estrelas , céu limpo e o vento também já acalmou depois de três dias a bombar.

Acumulados até às 17 h na estação do aeródromo:
Hoje:2.1mm
Semana:390mm
Mês:433.1mm
Ano:1509.7mm
Hidrológico:890.4mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.8°c
Min 10.8°c
Max 14.6°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 17h com 14.3°c a essa hora
Min horária 12.3°c à 3h e às 10h
Max horária 15.5°c às 14h

Hoje de manhã caminhada pela cidade para ver as ribeiras , com alguma chuva fraca e ainda umas boas rajadas de vento.

Ribeira da Goldra:

Ponte de Mártir-in-Colo





Junto ao Museu de Lanificios





À Ponte do Rato





Ribeira de Água Alta

Ponte do Refúgio





No vale da Ribeira da Carpinteira









Na Ponte Pedonal da Ribeira da Carpinteira





Ribeira da Carpinteira

Tirada da Ponte Pedonal





A queda de água junto à antiga fábrica da Nova Penteação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2019 às 19:50)

Boas…dia mais limpo  e ainda ventoso ,de momento o vento acalmou ,com 11.7ºC...a descer.

Dados de ontem 13.1ºC / 17.1ºC e 5.0mm de .


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Dez 2019 às 20:07)

Hoje de tarde pela encosta da Serra, ainda com alguns aguaceiros fracos até às 16h e o vento mais moderado que da parte da manhã.

Arco-íris sobre a Pousadinha





O único que encontrei que não sobreviveu ao Fabien
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Um dos ribeiros que vai formar a Ribeira da Carpinteira


















Muita água









A nuvens já a chegar a Espanha


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Dez 2019 às 20:22)

Dou por encerrada uma semana em que a precipitação foi algo de excecional , nesta semana encontram-se os três dias de maior precipitação de 2019 , 390mm em sete dias assim distribuída:
Houve um acumulado igual ou superior a 0.1mm em quase 75%  dos dados horários.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2019 às 21:53)

Boas...tudo calmo   e vento fraco,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (23 Dez 2019 às 02:26)

Boas.
Depois da Elsa e do Fabien, voltou a calmaria. E o frio nocturno..
6.8°C // 73%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (23 Dez 2019 às 08:40)

Bom dia, 

Mínima de 3.5°c na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro.

Neste momento sigo com 3.8°c, vento fraco e 93% HR. Há nevoeiro em alguns vales aqui perto. 

Depois de tanta chuva, regressa o tempo mais frio, podem ocorrer geadas e formação de gelo nos próximos dias. 

Os campos estão completamente saturados e alagados a escorrer água para as valetas.


----------



## Nickname (23 Dez 2019 às 16:55)

Ao pouco cheguei a casa e chuviscava, *11.6ºC*

Ainda acumulou 0.3mm hoje.


Máxima: *14.5ºC*
Mínima: *5.1ºC*


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2019 às 18:44)

Rajadas máximas em Ibéria associadas às depressões Daniel, Elsa e Fabien superiores ou iguais a 130 km/h. Se mostra só a rajada máxima de cada estação. Na compilação que fiz há duas estações do Interior Norte e Centro: Pampilhosa da Serra-Fajão e Guarda.


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Dez 2019 às 20:09)

Boa noite a todos e um bom Natal.
Depois destes dias de tempestade em que a chuva provocou ainda bastantes estragos por aqui, já com as comunicações repostas e a electricidade, cá estou de volta.
Hoje pela serra a temperatura a oscilar entre os 13 e os 15  o céu com algumas nuvens. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2019 às 20:52)

Boas...hoje nem se viu o sol ...todo o dia nevoeiro ,com 8.2ºC e sem vento.

Dados de ontem 7.9ºC / 16.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2019 às 21:52)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 8.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.1ºC / 9.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Dez 2019 às 00:40)

boas

por aqui hoje o dia foi de nevoeiro ate por volta do meio dia e depois céu encoberto durante todo o dia, enquanto que nas redondezas houve sol. Nao houve vento por aqui. 

atualmente encontro-me em Gouveia para o natal, não há vento ceu pouco nublado e estão ceca de 8ºC


----------



## Bajorious (24 Dez 2019 às 03:56)

Boas.
Registo 7.1°C // 89%hr
Bastante humidade, já com nevoeiro na zona baixa da cidade.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2019 às 10:16)

Boas….hoje com sol ,com 10.8ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Dez 2019 às 13:18)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 13ºc.
Algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Para nascente


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Dez 2019 às 19:32)

Dia ameno com o céu bastante nublado por nuvens altas.
Feliz Natal. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (24 Dez 2019 às 20:01)

Dia calmo por aqui.
o Douro mantém o caudal dos ultimos 2/3 dias e ainda inunda todo o cais, lojas e cafés.

Feliz Natal a todos


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2019 às 23:58)

Uma das mais quentes vésperas de Natal dos últimos 40 anos. O dia nascia com nevoeiro e 8ºC.





A tarde parecia de inverno, mas com uma máxima de 12ºC.

Um sundog já no final da tarde.





Por agora algum nevoeiro e a mínima do dia, 6,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2019 às 23:59)

Boas...boas festas ,dia cheio de sol,com 10.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.4ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2019 às 11:20)

Boas...dia de Natal com nuvens altas e vento fraco ,com 13.6ºC....e um resto de um bom dia .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2019 às 21:18)

Boas...dia meio nublado por nuvens altas ....sem frio ,com 10.8ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2019 às 23:55)

Boas...noite calma ,com 10.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Dez 2019 às 01:53)

9.0°C com céu pouco nublado.
Boas Festas !!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2019 às 10:45)

A estação de Várzea da Serra está de novo _on-line_.
Na passada sexta-feira o forte vento levou ao corte da energia eléctrica na freguesia.

Nesse dia a estação registou uma rajada de 107,8km/h.

Quanto a precipitação, no dia 21 terminou com 35,0mm e no dia 22 com 6,0mm.
Ontem registou 1,0mm.
O mês de Dezembro segue com 359,2mm.

Hoje voltou a geada.
Mínima de 0,2ºC


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2019 às 17:06)

Dia com nevoeiro de manhã e pouco nublado para a tarde. 

Esta tarde. Ainda muita água nos campos e alguma neve nas montanhas. 













Os meus extremos de hoje: 3,1ºC / 8,6ºC

Por agora: 6,7ºC e pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2019 às 17:13)

Boas...depois de um dia de muito sol e ambiente morno ,mais nuvens pela final da tarde ,com 12.7ºC e sem vento .


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2019 às 18:38)

Boas,

Por aqui na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro o dia começou com muito nevoeiro que apenas levantou perto do meio dia, mínima de *3.8°c* e máxima de *9.4°c*.

Neste momento já arrefece bem, sigo com 5.8°c, vento fraco de E/ESE e 83% HR.

Nos próximos dias deverá ocorrer formação de gelo/geada.

Impressionante a quantidade de água que ainda escorre e está acumulada nos campos, formando ribeiros nas valetas.

Segundo relatos de familiares, durante a passagem da tempestade Elsa, aqui na Aldeia parecia o "fim do mundo" tal a força do vento e chuva, muita gente relatou nunca ter visto nada assim, que só olhavam para as chaminés, a ver quando caíam. 

Dentro das casas sentia-se uma pressão enorme do vento, certamente rajadas bem acima dos 100 km/h, nesta zona já perto ou acima dos 700 metros de altitude.


----------



## frederico (26 Dez 2019 às 18:41)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro o dia começou com muito nevoeiro que apenas levantou perto do meio dia, mínima de *3.8°c* e máxima de *9.4°c*.
> 
> ...



Toda a água aí é pouca, fala-se muito na seca no Sul mas o interior transmontano nos últimos 20 anos também tem sofrido bastante com falta de água.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2019 às 19:01)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (26 Dez 2019 às 21:02)

*7.8ºC*
Tempo aborrecido e quente para a época.
Extremos do dia: *14.4ºC */* 5.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2019 às 21:17)

Boas….tudo calmo ,vento fraco de N,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Dez 2019 às 02:18)

Boas.
6.3°C // 70%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Fil (27 Dez 2019 às 07:44)

Nevoeiro muito cerrado e temperatura a rondar os -2°C.

O meu carro parecia um cubo de gelo está manhã.


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2019 às 10:31)

Nevoeiro, geada e um pouco de sincelo. Minimas por volta de -3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2019 às 10:33)

Boas...nuvens altas  e um ventinho fresco a passar ,com 11.9ºC.

Dados de ontem 9.5ºC / 16.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2019 às 10:35)

Por agora ainda nevoeiro e 0ºC.


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2019 às 10:38)

Bom dia, 

Aqui na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro não geou pois apareceu nebulosidade que impediu uma descida maior da temperatura, mínima de 1.3°c, neste momento céu encoberto numa mistura de nuvens baixas e nevoeiro, sigo com uns gelados 3.3°c. Vento fraco de ESE


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2019 às 11:32)

Grandes diferenças entre a metade  sul e norte do distrito de Viseu.

Por aqui já nos *10.7ºC*, enquanto Moimenta da Beira, Várzea da Serra,  Armamar, Pesqueira, estão ainda por volta dos 3ºC, já é normal nesta altura do ano, com esta sinóptica.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2019 às 14:59)

Boas...depois de uma manhã meia nublada ...mais limpo e com bom ambiente na rua ao sol ,com 15.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2019 às 16:17)

As máximas acabaram por não ser muito mais elevadas que as temperaturas registadas no mapa acima.
Temperatura em queda,* 10.1ºC*, depois duma máxima de *12.3ºC*


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Dez 2019 às 18:17)

Boa noite
Mínima de 0,9°
Muita geada


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2019 às 18:34)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...depois de uma manhã meia nublada ...mais limpo e com bom ambiente na rua ao sol ,com 15.3ºC e vento fraco.



Boa noite,

Pode dar-me alguma informação sobre a sua estação? 
É para inclusão no meu mapa. Obrigado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2019 às 19:26)

Boas….final de tarde calma ,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2019 às 19:36)

Temperatura estagnada entre os 7ºC e os 7.5ºC na última hora.


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2019 às 20:20)

Em Várzea da Serra estão -0,3C e nevoeiro.
Aliás, o nevoeiro não levantou o dia inteiro.
A máxima foi de 4,8C às 0h00.
Durante a tarde não passou dos 3C.


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2019 às 21:44)

Boa noite, 

Aqui na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, registei de máxima 6.8°c.

Neste momento bastante frio com 1.8°c, vento fraco, desce mais um pouco e começa a gear. 

Céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2019 às 22:15)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 11.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.7ºC / 15.8ºC.


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2019 às 23:15)

Snifa disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Aqui na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, registei de máxima 6.8°c.
> 
> ...



Já vai geando levemente, nomeadamente nas superfícies dia carros, sigo com 0.6°c (mínima do dia).


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Dez 2019 às 23:36)

Boa noite, pela serra a temperatura a oscilar entre os 15 e os 18 um autêntico dia de primavera.
O nevoeiro impediu a formação de geada. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (28 Dez 2019 às 03:16)

6.0°C // 63%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (28 Dez 2019 às 09:44)

Bom dia, 
Pelo Sabugal noite de nevoeiro cerrado. A mínima foi de - 2,8ºC com formação de gelo. Nesta altura mantém-se ainda o nevoeiro e a temperatura ainda está nos negativos com - 0,7ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2019 às 10:05)

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro por estas bandas. Ainda -1,4ºC no meu sensor e algum sincelo nas cerejeiras aqui da rua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2019 às 10:34)

Boas ...sol e vento fraco,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2019 às 11:03)

Mais quente hoje, já *11.9ºC*, a minima também foi alta para a época, *4.9ºC *

16ºC de diferença entre duas estações à mesma altitude +- (600m) e que distam apenas 70km uma da outra:






15.2ºC nas Penhas Douradas às 10h


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Dez 2019 às 12:26)

Nickname disse:


> Mais quente hoje, já *11.9ºC*, a minima também foi alta para a época, *4.9ºC *
> 
> 16ºC de diferença entre duas estações à mesma altitude +- (600m) e que distam apenas 70km uma da outra:
> 
> ...


Quais estações que eu não consigo ver?
Por aqui neste momento 5º


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2019 às 12:28)

Bom dia,

Na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, registei  mínima de -1.8°c com formação de alguma geada. 

Neste momento muito sol e 5.8°c, vento fraco.

(foto de telemóvel)






Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2019 às 12:39)

ct1gnd disse:


> Quais estações que eu não consigo ver?
> Por aqui neste momento 5º



Estavam 17ºC em São João do Monte, Tondela, na encosta Ocidental da Serra do Caramulo, e 1ºC em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira.

Aqui sigo nos *15ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2019 às 12:48)




----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2019 às 13:42)

Incrível, apenas 1,6 graus em Pinhel, Guarda. 
Estes nevoeiros gelados são tramados.


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2019 às 14:13)

O que nós temos em Portugal é nevoeiro com congelação, pequenas gotículas de água no estado líquido com valores de temperatura inferiores a zero. Esta gotículas em contacto com uma superfície sólida congelam mais ou menos rapidamente em função da temperatura do ar e formam os depósitos de sincelo. Não temos nevoeiro gelado, gotículas já no estado sólido, isso só ocorre com valores de temperatura muito baixos que por cá não se observam. As gotículas de água que formam o nevoeiro podem permanecer no estado líquido com valores de -20ºC ou mesmo -40ºC.

Uma teia de aranha com sincelo, ontem de manhã com -3ºC.





Hoje já tenho sol e 5,4ºC.


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Dez 2019 às 15:02)

Nickname disse:


> Estavam 17ºC em São João do Monte, Tondela, na encosta Ocidental da Serra do Caramulo, e 1ºC em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira.
> 
> Aqui sigo nos *15ºC*


Pois, possivelmente a estação de Tondela não tem protecção solar e com o sol a bater no sensor adultera sempre as medições.
Tem estado bem frio hoje, com bastante geada. Neste momento 7.5º.


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2019 às 15:14)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois, possivelmente a estação de Tondela não tem protecção solar e com o sol a bater no sensor adultera sempre as medições.
> Tem estado bem frio hoje, com bastante geada. Neste momento 7.5º.



Sim, parece-me isso, na altura parecia-me uma temperatura possível, tendo em conta outros valores da rede ipma, mas atingiu os 23.9ºc entretanto, muito exagerado.

Aqui *15.9ºC*, depois de já ter estado nos *16ºC*


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2019 às 17:28)

A máxima não se alterou, segue agora nos *10.8ºC*


----------



## Serrano (28 Dez 2019 às 17:57)

Máxima de 12°C no Sarzedo, em mais um dia de sol  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (28 Dez 2019 às 18:26)

Boa tarde, 
A temperatura vai descendo bem pelo Sabugal com 3,6ºC nesta altura. A humidade já está acima dos 90% mas ao contrário de ontem a estas horas (ainda) sem sinais de nevoeiro.


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2019 às 19:22)

*8.8ºC*, temperatura em queda lenta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2019 às 21:14)

Boas….dia limpo e mais quente hoje ,de momento com 11.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 17.4ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2019 às 21:29)




----------



## DRC (28 Dez 2019 às 21:43)

Boa noite. O Sabugal já vai nos negativos com -0,6ºC neste momento. Bastante geada, sobretudo nas partes mais baixas da cidade, junto ao rio Côa.


----------



## Cesar (29 Dez 2019 às 00:51)

O dia foi agradável mas algo ventoso.


----------



## Bajorious (29 Dez 2019 às 03:26)

Boa noite.
8.0°C // 20%hr

O efeito da altitude (perto de 700 mts.) a refletir-se nos valores de temperatura e humidade. Além da temperatura ter estabilizado nos 8 graus, a humidade registada pelo sensor é mínima.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2019 às 08:34)

Bom dia,

Mais uma manhã de geada na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, hoje com mínima um pouco mais alta de - 1.2°c, no entanto, nas zonas mais baixas da Aldeia, formou-se mais geada que ontem. 

Neste momento 1.1°c, vento fraco e céu limpo. 


Foto (telemóvel) há minutos com boa camada de geada no carro. 








Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2019 às 08:36)

Esta manhã temos geada. -0,4ºC por agora e -0,8ºC de mínima no meu sensor.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2019 às 08:36)

Bom dia, geada bem visível ao contrário de outros dias, -0,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2019 às 10:30)

Boas...sol a perder de vista ,com 11.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2019 às 12:31)

Cada vez mais quente, máxima de ontem ultrapassada, *16.3ºC
*
Mínima: *6.6ºC*

Penhas Douradas nos 18ºC ao meio-dia.


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2019 às 12:33)

A geada persiste nos locais onde ainda não chega o sol, foto feita pelo meio dia de hoje numa zona de vale abrigada aqui na Aldeia de Azinhoso  onde passa uma ribeira, qualidade possível com o telemóvel  e compressão do Tapatalk, mas dá para ter uma ideia: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2019 às 12:39)

"Chaves acordou assim!
#Geada#Nevoeiro#Sincelo
29.12.2019
Elsa Carvalhal"


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2019 às 12:42)

14,6°C com muito sol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Dez 2019 às 13:36)

Bom dia a todos, bela formação de geada, como podem ver. 
O dia entretanto já segue ameno. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2019 às 14:13)

*17.8ºC*

Humidade abaixo dos 20% nos pontos altos da zona centro, Caramulinho, Fajão, Guarda, Penhas Douradas.





Fajão na Pampilhosa da Serra, esteve mesmo nos 6% às 6h  da manhã.

Ontem vislumbrava-se mesmo um incêndio alguns quilómetros a Sul de Viseu:


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Dez 2019 às 16:07)

-1,2° de mínima 
Dia de bonito de Sol


----------



## Tonton (29 Dez 2019 às 16:38)

Na rede IPMA, às 15h, a temperatura mais alta e a mais baixa encontravam-se relativamente próximas: 21,8ºC no Cabril e 2,4 em Mirandela!!!


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2019 às 16:53)

A temperatura já desceu bem, *12.9ºC*, a máxima foi mesmo de *17.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2019 às 17:20)

Boas...sol todo o dia ...ambiente morno durante as horas centrais ,com 13.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (29 Dez 2019 às 18:27)

10°C no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 13°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2019 às 18:50)

Nickname disse:


> *17.8ºC*
> 
> Humidade abaixo dos 20% nos pontos altos da zona centro, Caramulinho, Fajão, Guarda, Penhas Douradas.
> 
> ...



Não será algum tipo de fogo controlado, como foi efectuado ontem na zona da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2019 às 19:32)

Boas...fim de tarde calma ,com 11.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2019 às 21:22)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 10.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.7ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Dez 2019 às 01:35)

Boas.
8.1°C // 40%hr.
Hoje a humidade bastante mais "normal" que ontem.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2019 às 01:48)

*5%* de humidade na Guarda. Valores impressionantes...


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2019 às 06:58)

Bom dia, -1,6°C geada e céu limpo.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Dez 2019 às 08:54)

Bom dia , na Covilhã  com 7.1°c, na Cova da Beira com 3°c e alguma geada.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2019 às 08:58)

Aqui *6.6ºC*, depois de uma mínima de *3.7ºC
*

Hoje junto ao Rio Vouga por volta das 7h40 registei *-2.7ºC*, tinha apanhado -1.8ºC na ponte, mas não fiquei satisfeito com o valor, por isso desci ao rio!! 

Acredito que se o termómetro tivesse lá passado a noite a mínima fosse bem mais baixa, talvez por volta dos -4ºC, até porque eu fui-me embora mal a temperatura estagnou por um minuto.






Não liguem à hora!
https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...a00ebc04f806990!8m2!3d40.7440419!4d-7.8317535
Esse mapa está centrado precisamente onde tirei a foto, com a ponte a Oeste.

No regresso, junto a um afluente do Vouga em Cepões apanhei -1.1ºC e já na cidade, junto ao  Rio Pavia, na zona do Parque de Santiago, estavam 0.2ºC e uma ligeira névoa.



Mais uma foto do Vouga






-3ºC em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I09PONTE3


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2019 às 09:10)

Vale Ananda, Covilhã com mínima de - 3,5 graus.
Faço ideia aquele sitio com vaga de frio instalada.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Dez 2019 às 13:18)

Em Viseu City, depois da Elsa e do Fabien, temos a Prima Vera. Pelo menos de dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2019 às 15:51)

Boas...mais um dia cheio de sol ...no horizonte sol a perder de vista ,hoje mais fresco ,com 14.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2019 às 18:02)

Boas….pressão em alta ...sem vento ,com 9.4ºC...a descer bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2019 às 21:19)

Boas….noite calma ,com 7.3ºC .


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2019 às 22:05)

Boas, 

Algumas fotos que fiz ontem à geada/sincelo   na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro:


----------



## Bajorious (30 Dez 2019 às 23:29)

Boas.
7.6°C // 43%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2019 às 00:00)

Nevoeiros e brumas a marcar também presença pelo Nordeste Transmontano, de referir que, em zonas de nevoeiro o carro marcava apenas 2 ou 3 graus, isto a meio da tarde, andavam inclusive a espalhar sal na estrada 

Duas fotos de hoje, a primeira na zona de Mirandela  mergulhada num autêntico mar de nevoeiro ao fim da tarde:






A segunda, já ao pôr do sol na zona do Alto do Pópulo, com as silhuetas em contra luz, a Serra ao fundo com as eólicas é a do Marão:


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2019 às 00:04)

Snifa disse:


> Nevoeiros e brumas a marcar também presença pelo Nordeste Transmontano, de referir que, em zonas de nevoeiro o carro marcava apenas 2 ou 3 graus, isto a meio da tarde, andavam inclusive a espalhar sal na estrada
> 
> Duas fotos de hoje, a primeira na zona de Mirandela  mergulhada num autêntico mar de nevoeiro ao fim da tarde:
> 
> ...



Espectacular!!
Parabéns que "tiros" certeiros.


----------



## Bajorious (31 Dez 2019 às 03:12)

7.1°C // 43%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2019 às 07:06)

Por aqui, nevoeiro e *0.2ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2019 às 07:40)

Bom dia, hoje há nevoeiro e geada com 0°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2019 às 10:29)

Boas….sol e ,com 9.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 5.8ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2019 às 18:21)

Boas...a terminar o ano com um dia cheio de sol ,noite calma para a passagem de ano ,com 9.2ºC.

Terminar o ano com 634.0mm de .

O mês de Dezembro com 249.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2019 às 21:47)

Boas...bom ano a todos ,tudo calmo ,e vou para a passagem de ano ao ar livre ,com 8.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.1ºC / 13.1ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Jan 2020 às 13:19)

Bom dia a todos todos e bom ano.
Pela serra do Açor os últimos dias tem sido marcados por inversões térmicas, formação de geada nos vales e na serra as temperaturas bem elevadas para a época do ano, ainda na segunda feira a cerca de 850 /900 metros o termómetro do carro marcava 20 graus, mesmo aos 1100 metros a temperatura oscilava entre os 15 e os 16 graus, estava uma maravilha para andar pela serra. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------

